# كل ما يختص ب العمل فى مجال البحر



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (17 أغسطس 2007)

*ميكانيكا بور عايز يشتغل في البحرية يعمل ايه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مازلت طالبا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية [قوى]
وكنت أحب ايه المجالات المتاحة لي للعمل في مجال الهندسة البحرية [ طبعا بتخصصي ] ولكني كنت احب ايه الكورسات اللي ممكن مثلا احتاجها او البرامج وايه نوع العمل 

بارك الله فيكم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------------------------

هنا اجمع كل مواضيع الاعضاء التى تسأل عن العمل فى المجال البحرى .. وشكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*كيف الالتحاق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هل من الممكن الالتحاق بمجال الهندسة البحرية

على العلم بانى 

حاصل على بكاريوس التعليم الصناعى 
جامعة حلوان
قسم تكنولوجيا السيارات والجرارت 

ومعاى ايضا دبلوم ثانوى صناعى قبل دراسة الكلية قسم الجرارات



هل من الممكن الالتحاق 

رجاء المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## marine_eng (1 سبتمبر 2007)

:81: :81: :76: :60: :60: :86: :86: :86: :86: :70:


----------



## elreedy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله ينفع ويطلع لك باسبور بحرى وتقريبا هايتكتب فية مساعد ميكانيكى وتكمل وتشوف شهاداتك او اقولك كلم الاكاديمية البحرية واستفسر احسن
اسال على استاذ عصام قسم القبول وهو افضل واحد يدلك على الصح


----------



## m.hassanin (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*طلب مهم جدا يا ريت حد يفيدني*

انا طالب في كلية الهندسه قسم بحريه 
ومش عارف الفرق بين القسم بتاعي والاكاديميه البحريه 
وكمان مش عارف الكورسات الي لازم اخودها في الاكاديميه 



وشكرا لكل واحد فكر انه يساعدني ويا ريت حد يجاوبني لان ده سؤال محير ناس كتير اوي


----------



## طالب هندسه# (7 سبتمبر 2007)

هلا بأخي المهندس بالنسبة لموضوعك الأمر سهل إن شاء الله 
فقط ادخل على هذا الرابط ممكن قد اكون ساعدتك
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_2110-page_2.html


----------



## mimh999 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

على فكرة انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى والحمد للة ربنا كرمنى واشتغلت فى شركة خدمات ملاحية وبترولية وممكن ادلك على تليفون الاكاديمية وتسال استاذ عصام بالتليفون لو انت مش من الاسكندرية وتوفر المشوار 
03/5622366----------03/5622388
بس انا شايف انك عتعمل البسبور البحرى وتقدم الالشهادتين ( الدبلوم والبكالريوس )وهمه يختارة الشهادة الاحسن او ممكن تاخد دورة ميكانيكى فى الاكاديمية ودى 6 شهور وبتدرس فيها محركات بحرية ودى بحوالى 1800 جنية وبتاخد الحتميات كمان فى وسط الدورة وبتلع البسبور بالشهادة دى وبيتكتب فيها ميكانيكى وانا شايف ان دى الحل الامثل
بس المجال دى محتاج وسطة عشان تعرف تشتغل خصوصا ان لو انك معندكش خبرة فى المجال
وربنا يوفقق


----------



## mimh999 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انا على فكرة مهندس ميكانيكا واشتغلت فى مجال البحر انا عيزك تركز فى الديذل كويس اوى لان شغل المهندس فى الاول بيكون زى الميكانيكى لغاية مياخد دورة مهندس 3 فى الاكاديمية


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين للتفاعل جزاك الله خير اخى mimh999


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

انت هندسة ايه؟؟؟؟ فى اى فصل دراسى؟؟؟؟؟
بس يا سيدى مفيش فرق بين الاكاديمية (هندسة تخصص هندسة بحرية) و الهندسة العادية غير انها بفلوس كتير و كمان بتجيبلهم شغل لان علاقتها كتير هو بس لما تخلص ان شاء الله و لو عايز تشتغل فى البحر لازم يكون معاك شوية شهادات بتطلعها من الاكاديمية و سعرها تقريبا 1200جنية مصرى . بس الاكاديمية بتديها للطلبة اللى بيدرسوا فيها اثماء الدراسة غير انك كمان عايز تتطلع شهادة خدمة فى اعالى البحار لمدة 6 شهور و برضة الاكاديمية بتديها لطلبتها اثناء الدراسة لانها بتطلعهم يتدربوا على مراكبهم (المركب عايدة) فى التدريب الصيفى بتاعهم. بس فى النهاية نصيحة سيبك من الشغل فى البحر لأنه مفيش استقرار و امراضة كتيره و عمر اللى بيعمل فى البحر صغير و كده كده انت هترجع البر تانى يبقا ليه تضيع من عمرك الفترة ديت...............شكرااااااااااااا اسف على الاطالة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اسف بس صدقنى خليك فى مجالك احسن مجال السيارات جميل جدا لانك علشان تشتغل فى المجال البحرى محتاج حاجات كتير تعملها اولها تقرأفى المجال و بعديت تدرس فى الاكاديمية مدة مش قليلة و بفلوس نوعا ما كتيره و بعدين تدور على سمسار بحرى و تدفعله فلوس كتير فى الاخر هتشتغل مساعد ميكانيكى (زيات) على اى وحدة بحرية تخيل ده كله هيكلفك كام (وقت و فلوس) . نصيحة خليك فى مجالك اللى انت درست فيه لكن لو عايز الغاوى ينقط ب........... ديت نصيحة و متزعلش


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لازم اولا تعرف المصطلحات البحرية للسفن و ذلك ستجده فى كتاب بناء السفن للدكتور عصام البكل
ثم تهتم بالاجزاء الميكانيكية فى السفن مثل المحركات الديزل و المساعدات و هذا ستجده فى كتاب الدكتور الشاذلى وبعد ان تنتهى تأخذ الحتميات من الاكاديمية و بعد كده تتطلع البسبور الاسود و بعد كده تشتغل فى البحر على اى مركب زيات (ميكانيكى) ثم بعد 6 شهور تتحول لمهندس ثالث .........


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## abu alnour (29 سبتمبر 2007)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> انا اسف بس صدقنى خليك فى مجالك احسن مجال السيارات جميل جدا لانك علشان تشتغل فى المجال البحرى محتاج حاجات كتير تعملها اولها تقرأفى المجال و بعديت تدرس فى الاكاديمية مدة مش قليلة و بفلوس نوعا ما كتيره و بعدين تدور على سمسار بحرى و تدفعله فلوس كتير فى الاخر هتشتغل مساعد ميكانيكى (زيات) على اى وحدة بحرية تخيل ده كله هيكلفك كام (وقت و فلوس) . نصيحة خليك فى مجالك اللى انت درست فيه لكن لو عايز الغاوى ينقط ب........... ديت نصيحة و متزعلش



فعلا اخى كلامك صحيح و سوف تندم فى النهاية عندما ترى ان العمر ضاع من ايدك و انت فى غربة مستمرة بعيد عن اهلك و كلما جمعت مبلغ من المال تصرفة و ازيد منه على تحديث الشهادات و الشهادات الحتميه غير ان قرشك منظور من الجميع و ليس فيه اى بركة 
صدقنى انا كبير مهندسين وبنقولك هذا عن تجربة ,بعد ان ضاع منى اربعة وعشرون سنة صحيت على هذه التجربة المريرة بعد ان كنت مثلك احبها و اسأل غيرى لو مش مصدق:69: :55:


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن هل من الممكن اعرف اين اجد الكتابين المذكورين
حيث إني لم أجدهم على النت 
بارك الله فيكم 
لكن لازم اشتغل ميكانيكي 6شهور
الله المستعان
ويعني ايه مهندس 3


----------



## liondvd (9 أكتوبر 2007)

نحن فى انتظار المعلومات من الاخوة

و التكلفة بتكون كام

و فين الشركات الى ممكن الواحد ينزل فيها وازاى يدور على شغل فى المراكب البحرية


----------



## liondvd (9 أكتوبر 2007)

abu alnour قال:


> فعلا اخى كلامك صحيح و سوف تندم فى النهاية عندما ترى ان العمر ضاع من ايدك و انت فى غربة مستمرة بعيد عن اهلك و كلما جمعت مبلغ من المال تصرفة و ازيد منه على تحديث الشهادات و الشهادات الحتميه غير ان قرشك منظور من الجميع و ليس فيه اى بركة
> صدقنى انا كبير مهندسين وبنقولك هذا عن تجربة ,بعد ان ضاع منى اربعة وعشرون سنة صحيت على هذه التجربة المريرة بعد ان كنت مثلك احبها و اسأل غيرى لو مش مصدق:69: :55:



حقيقى يا بشمهندس حياة البحر بتسرق العمر

بتحس كده انك بتبيع عمرك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

انت هتبى راجل مهنس بحرى والكل يعلم انه مهنس بحريه مفيش شغل له الا فى البحر
ازاى بقه هتشتغل فى البر وبعدين الاعمار بيد الله توكل على الله وحب قسمك فانه قسم جيد
وشغله حلوان شاء الله


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الشق الهندسى علي متن السفينة يتكون من كبير مهندسين ثم مهندس ثاني ثم مهندس ثالث وهى التدرج الهندسى يلي ذلك ريس الماكينه ثم الميكانيكي ثم الزيات هو المساح, بالنسيه لك يعد حصولك علي البكالوريوس تقوم بعمل الحتميات بالاكاديمية ثم استخراج الباسبور الاسود ثم العمل كزبات او مسلح علي متن اي سفينه لانه لكي تتقدم الى دورة مهندس3 لابد من خدمة بحر مدتها 6 شهور علي متن اي سفينه اعالى بحار وليست سواحل اي انها تعمل خارج السواحل المصرية ويما اتك لا نملك اي خبرة فستعمل زيات او مساح لانهما اقل درجة مهنية ويمكنك القيام بهما على قدر معرفتك.ولابد ام تتحمل ذلك , يلى ذلك التقدم لدراسة شهادة مهتدس 3 بالاكاديميه ودفع الرسوم وبالتالى يبدا رحلتك كمهندس بالبحر .
بعد 18 شهر خدمة بحر كمهندس 3 يمكنك التقدم لدراسة واستخراج شهادة مهندس 2 وبعد 24 شهر كمهندس 2 يكمنك التقدم لشهادة كبير مهندسين.


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

دورة مهندس 3 تنقسم الى ا , ب.
دورة مهتدس 3_ا لمن لايحصل علي بكالوريوس هندسة ولابد ان يدرس الطالب دورة 3_ا ثم دورة 3_ب.
دورة مهتدس 3_ب للحاصلين علي بكالوريوس هندسة وهو لا يدرس دورة مهندس 3_ا بل يبدا مباشرة بدورة 3_ب.
تكلفة دورة مهندس 3_ا حوالى 1000 دولار 
تكلفة دورة مهندس 3_ب حوالى 1000 دولار


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لاي استفسار او اي سوال thenewamado***********


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بريدي علي ******وو هو thenewamado***********


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

يمكن لمن يريد كتاب م/الشاذلي التوجه لمنشأة المعارف لشراءه


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الفرق مثل ما تفضل زميلي السابق بكلية الهندشة ببورسعيد" تامر دحدوح" ذكره وهو ان طالب الاكاديميه يتخرج وقد أصبح مهندس 3 لانه يحصل علي الشهادة ضمنياً لطالب بالاكاديميه فى حين أنك بعد التخرج كمهندس بحري من كلية الهندسة لابد من أخذ دورات تسمى دورات حتمية بالاكاديميه ثمنها حوالى 1050جنيه مصري ثم استخراج الباسبور الاسود والعمل علي إحدي السفن اعالى بحار لمدة 6 أشهر ثم التقدم للحصول علي شهادة مهندس 3 "مدة الدراسة ب شهادة مهندس ثالث 6 أشهر" ,اذا ما يستفيده طالب الاكاديمية هو العام ونصف العام الذي تستغرقه انت في عمل خدمة البحر"الستة أشهر" ودراسة والحصول علي شهادة مهندس 3"6 أشهر".
اما بخصوص ان عمر مهندس البحر قصير فالاعمار بيد الله ولن يمنعك كونك بالبر من قدر قد قُدر لك ,لكن اذا ما كان هناك فرصة للعمل بالبر فذلك احسن من وجهة نظري لاتى عرفت اناس كان عملهم بالبحر سببا فى بعدهم عن الزوجة والاولاد بالشكل الذي يعوق عملية التنشئة المثلي كما ارادوا .
فهناك من عاد من رحلته فلم تعرفه ابنته لانها لم تراه منذ فتره وهناك من ظنت ابنته بانه جدها وليس ابوها لنفس السبب.
الخلاصة ان البحر فلوسة كثيره لكنك تدفع الثمن من غربتك وبعدك عن الناس ومن ضياع عمرك لان ايامك ستكون شبهه بعضها .
ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

أرسل أصلا بواسطة abu alnour 
فعلا اخى كلامك صحيح و سوف تندم فى النهاية عندما ترى ان العمر ضاع من ايدك و انت فى غربة مستمرة بعيد عن اهلك و كلما جمعت مبلغ من المال تصرفة و ازيد منه على تحديث الشهادات و الشهادات الحتميه غير ان قرشك منظور من الجميع و ليس فيه اى بركة 
صدقنى انا كبير مهندسين وبنقولك هذا عن تجربة ,بعد ان ضاع منى اربعة وعشرون سنة صحيت على هذه التجربة المريرة بعد ان كنت مثلك احبها و اسأل غيرى لو مش مصدق 

حقيقى الكلام ده صح فبرغم ان عمرى فى البحر لايتجاوز العامين" مهتدس 3 باحدي شركات الخدمات الملاحيةوالبترولية" الا اتي اشعر بكل حرف ذكره كبير المهندسين , فالان انا ابحث عن فرصة بالبر.


----------



## m.hassanin (16 أكتوبر 2007)

متشكر جدا يا جماعه على المعلومات دي و جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## amr81 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

م/ احمد عبدالمنعم

انا عمرو فتحى مهندس ميكانيكا قوى معى جواز سفر بحرى اريد العمل فى مجال البحر واريد منك ان توجهنا كيف ابحث عن عمل (زيات ) على اى سفينة (اعالى البحار) علما بأنى خبرة سنتين فى مجال صيانة الديزل والمعدات ارجو ان تدلنى على عمل او وسيط لكى يبحث لى عن عمل

وشكرا


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بداية اهلاً بك كزميل, نصيحة لك كأخ اجتهد لكي تعمل على البر بخبرتك فالبحر له عيوب كثيره وفلوسه ليس بها بركه ففي شهر 2 تقريباً من العاميين الماضيين كان هناك اعلان عن حاجة شركة منتراك الي مهندسيين بخبريك واظن انها افضل من البحر واليك ايضاً بريد شركة اعلنت فى اهرام الجمعه 12\10\2007 عن حاجنها لمهندسين ميكانيكا خبره للعمل بشرط الاعفاء او الانتهاء من خدمة التجنيد , ترسل c.vعلى البريد [email protected] ارجو ان تراسلها , ولا اقصد بذلك ان امنع عنك ما طلبت من معلومات لكنى اريد ان اوجهك فانا ابحث الان عن عمل على البر بعد سنتين من العمل بالبحر لما فيه من غربة وامراض وفلوس ليس بها بركه.
ساعطيك رقم سمسار سفن بيشغل مهندسين فقط ولا اعرف مفدار المبلغ اللي بياخذه نظير عملك بواسطته والله المستعان
م/علي بدوي
0107535033
اتصل وقولي عملت ايه
لاحظ: لابد من عمل الحتميات بالاكاديمية وثمنها 1050 جنية


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس أحمد عبد المنعم
أنا ما زلت طالبا ولكن كنت أظن أن الموضوع أجمل وأمتع في العمل من كده بكتير 
وعلى ما آظن إنني قد لا أتجه إلى ذلك المجال والله المستعان وهو الموفق لكل خير

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاك مثله وعلي العموم لو احتجت اي حاجه انا فى الخدمه


----------



## mimh999 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*دورة مهندس ثالث*

باذن اللة داخل دورة مهندس ثالث فى شهر 2 الجاى محتاج اى ورق ممكن يفدنى فى الدراسة لو اى حد عنده اى ملفات اكون شاكر


----------



## تايكندو مان (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يعني ايه دورات مهندس ثالث


----------



## دعيج (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اذا تقصد دورة مهندس ثالث في الاكاديميه 
الملزمات والكتب موجوده في مكتبة المهندس امام البوابة الرئيسه للاكاديميه ....
يوجد ملزمات خاصة بطلبة الاكاديميه وملزمات اخرى

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## Eyncom (30 نوفمبر 2007)

> الفرق مثل ما تفضل زميلي السابق بكلية الهندشة ببورسعيد" تامر دحدوح" ذكره وهو ان طالب الاكاديميه يتخرج وقد أصبح مهندس 3 لانه يحصل علي الشهادة ضمنياً لطالب بالاكاديميه فى حين أنك بعد التخرج كمهندس بحري من كلية الهندسة لابد من أخذ دورات تسمى دورات حتمية بالاكاديميه ثمنها حوالى 1050جنيه مصري ثم استخراج الباسبور الاسود والعمل علي إحدي السفن اعالى بحار لمدة 6 أشهر ثم التقدم للحصول علي شهادة مهندس 3 "مدة الدراسة ب شهادة مهندس ثالث 6 أشهر" ,اذا ما يستفيده طالب الاكاديمية هو العام ونصف العام الذي تستغرقه انت في عمل خدمة البحر"الستة أشهر" ودراسة والحصول علي شهادة مهندس 3"6 أشهر".
> اما بخصوص ان عمر مهندس البحر قصير فالاعمار بيد الله ولن يمنعك كونك بالبر من قدر قد قُدر لك ,لكن اذا ما كان هناك فرصة للعمل بالبر فذلك احسن من وجهة نظري لاتى عرفت اناس كان عملهم بالبحر سببا فى بعدهم عن الزوجة والاولاد بالشكل الذي يعوق عملية التنشئة المثلي كما ارادوا .
> فهناك من عاد من رحلته فلم تعرفه ابنته لانها لم تراه منذ فتره وهناك من ظنت ابنته بانه جدها وليس ابوها لنفس السبب.
> الخلاصة ان البحر فلوسة كثيره لكنك تدفع الثمن من غربتك وبعدك عن الناس ومن ضياع عمرك لان ايامك ستكون شبهه بعضها .
> ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد.





ضروري تخفو الناس من البحر توكل على الله واعلم ان اي مكان في الدنيا فيا الاشياء الحسنه والاشياء السيئه في البحر او في البر والجميع ليسو مرتاحين لا في بر و لا في بحر


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شغلهم اكتره عن الملاحه البحريه لكن احنا كمهندسين لينا فى الميكانيكا البحريه والعماره البحريه وهندسة الحفر كمكان والتفتيسش والمعاينات البحريه يعنى فى بينا وبينهم تشابه كبير لكن احنا عنددنا بناخد الملاحه كقشور بس لكن مشس تخصص زيهم وربنا يوفقك ويكرمنا جميعا


----------



## مهندس خالد بكر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا انا دلوقتى بخلص دورة مهندس بحرى ثالث بارتى B لو حتدخل انت بارتى A انا عندى على الكمبيوتر ملخصات على كل المواد تقريبا اما لو انت بكالريوس هندسة حتدخل بارتى B عموما انا ايملى Hgabr2003***********


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## kyd (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ربنا يوفقك لو داخل على B
المناهج :
الات بحرية , عمارة بناء سفن , تكنولوجيا كهربية , معلومات هندسية , تكنولوجيا مواد , محركات ديزل بحرى
الدراسة 19 اسبوع + 2 امتحان 
الشرح فى الفرع فى الرمل 
ادعيلى انا لسه سوف ابدا انشاء الله خدمة البحر 
فى مكتبه فيها كتب و ملازم اسمها يوسيكات فى ميامى شارع اسكندر ابراهيم
بعد اذنك لو تقلى على شركه اادم فيها
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Ahmed shawki (27 مارس 2008)

*كيفيت عمل باسبور بحرى*

انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومقبل على العمل فى البحر وعاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل باسبور بحرى جزاكم الله خيرا وايه هي الكشوفات الطبيه الى بعملها 
يريت الاقى رد منكم​


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 مارس 2008)

1-	عمل الدورات الحتمية في الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري 
وهي عبارة عن ثلاث شهادات وهي عبارة عن ثلاث شهادات ( منع الحريق ومكافحتها – الإسعافات الأولية – تقنيات سلامة الأرواح والحث والإنقاذ ) 

2-	عمل الكشف الطبي 
وهو عبارة عن ( رسم قلب – أشعة صدر – تحليل دم الفيرس سي – تحليل خلو الدم من الكحوليات – كشف سمع ) 

3-	الأوراق المطلوبة 
صورة المؤهل 
صورة البطاقة الشخصية 
صورة شهادة الجيش 
صور شخصية 
الفيش الجنائي 

4-	تقديم هذه الأوراق والشهادات إلى التفتيش البحري في الإسكندرية أو بورسعيد ودفع الرسوم 
5-	يتم مراجعة نتيجة التحليل والأشعة واستكمال الكشف الطبي في التفتيش وعمل كشف النظر


----------



## أمير البحر (29 مارس 2008)

جبيبي انت بأي دولة ممكن هناك تشابه كبير في الأوراق المطلوبة لكن يا ريت لو تحدد


----------



## Ahmed shawki (31 مارس 2008)

*شكرا جزيرا لردكم الكريم انا من مصر وهعملو ان شاء الله من الأسكندرية 
ولكن عندى مشكله يريت حد يرد عليا فيها انى بسمع بأذن واحده ولكن نسبتها 100% والحمد لله فمش مأثره عليا فى السمع 
هل ده هيعوقنى وانا بعمل الباسبور وهيرفضو يعملولى الباسبور البحرى ام لا يريت حد جرب وعمل الباسبور يقولى ويطمنى جزاكم الله خيرا 

فى انتظار ردكم الكريم*


----------



## المهندس التويجري (27 أبريل 2008)

*نبذه عن الهندسة البحريــة؟*

ياليت المتخصصين بكل قسم يحطوا نبذه عن التخصص

مثلاً الهندسة البحرية تعطونا نبذه عنها

عن الدراسه بالكلية وبماذا تهتم ومدة الدراسة والخ..

تحياتي لكم..

وياليت احد يبدأ ويحط لنا نبذه عن الهندسة البحرية ليكون مرجع لكل مبتديء بالهندسة.


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 أبريل 2008)

اعدك ان اضع نبذة جيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام الدين ك (29 أبريل 2008)

نرجو من ادارة هذا المنتدى الموقر ايفادتنا بنبذة تاريخية عن تاريخ الهندسة البحرية المصرية
ابتداءا من عهد محمد على باشا وبالتحديد أعمال حسن باشا الاسكندرانى أميرالاى البحر والاسطول 
المصرى حيث أن حسن باشا الاسكندرانى قد سافر بعثة الى فرنسا وعاد الى مصر ليبنى الاسطول البحرى
ويؤسس الهندسة البحرية . وهذا موضوع كبير ويستحق اهتمام هذا المنتدى الممتاز.
وتفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول عظيم الاحترام
 حسام الكيميائى


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مايو 2008)

*يعتبر قسم شامل جميع علوم الهندسه*

الهندسه البحريه 
واسم القسم فى الكليات المختصه والاهليه بمصر كالاتى

Naval architecture and Marine Engineering

قسم الهندسه البحريه وعماره السفن​
يهتم القسم بدراسه الاتى

1- دراسه علم حركه الماء
2-دراسه التحليل الانشائى للسفن
3-دراسه القواعد الخاصه ب المنظمات والهيئات التى تشرف على بناء السفن
4- دراسه علم الاحتراق الداخلى وب الاخص محركات الديزل
5-دراسه نظريه عمل المحركات
6-دراسه الرياضيات (المعادلات التفاضليه - والرياضه التطبيقيه -والتحليل العددى )
7-اقتصاديات السفن
8- معاير الجوده
9-دراسه محطات القوى البحريه 
10- دراسه علم الثرموديناميكا وعلوم انتقال الحراره
11- تصميم السفن .. ودراسه حالات التصميم وانشاء العقود بين المالك والترسانه الخاصه ب البناء
12- الترسانه البحريه
13- القانون البحرى والتلوث البيئى فى المياه .( كا عقوبات ومخالفات ).
14- دراسه الفلويد ميكانيك والهيدرودينامك 
15- الرسم الهندسى الخاص ب السفن .( اى العماره البحريه ).
16 - دراسه علم هندسه الشواطىء ( الحفر بداخل المياه .. المنصات البحريه .. انواع المنصات ..الخ )


----------



## الالهام (29 مايو 2008)

أخى/العزير ----------
يمكن تعدى اثناء الكشف -مراعاة الاتصال بطبيب اذن لعمل نظافة تامة واختبار الشوكة الرنانة وهذا اهم شى فى الموضوع بالاضاف الى ما ذكر لك سابقا من الاخوة الاعزاء ------- مع التمنيات بالتوفيق م/بحرى--الخولى


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (16 يونيو 2008)

وجدت لك موقع تعليمى للاتوكاد 2009
autocad 2009 tutorials
http://autocady.blogspot.com


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (27 يونيو 2008)

انصحك بالدخول على موقع الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
بالنسبة لمدة الدراسة فهي اما 4 سنوات وتتخرج مهندس تكنولوجيا هندسة بحرية (be Tech)
واما 5 سنوات وتتخرج مهندس بحري (be Eng)


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس بن سفتي (24 يوليو 2008)

*هل استطيع ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا مهندس ميكانيكي هل استطيع الحصول على الماستر في الهندسة البحرية واين افضل الجامعات

وشكرا 

انتظر ردكم

اخوكم


----------



## HAADY (3 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ مهندس بن سفتي :

هناك دراسة جامعية متخصصة في الهندسة البحرية ويمكنك المتابعة فيها حتى الحصول على الدكتوراة في الهندسة البحرية دون اتجاهك للعمل على ظهر السفن 

اما دراسة الهندسة البحرية في الاكاديميات البحرية فهي متخصصة بالمهندسين الذين سيعملون على ظهر السفن او في منشآت بحرية ومن يدرس الهندسة البحرية في الجامعات يمكنه التحول الى دراسة الهندسة البحرية في الاكاديمة بعد اتباعه لكورسات ومنهاج في عمارة وبناء السفن يستوفي فيه شروط دراسة الهندسة البحرية للعاملين في البحر

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مصطفي شاهينكو (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*محتاج نصيحة*

السلام عليكم :11:
انا طالب في ميكانيكا قوي واريد ان اكون مهندي بترول فما هي المواد مقرر دراستها وما هي الكورسات المفيدة في هذا المجال 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_m_sabry (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعده*

انا مهندس كهرباء شعبه حاسبات و تحكم
و عايز اشتغل في البحر
هل ينفع ؟
و لو ينفع ممكن اعرف إيه المطلوب بالظبط من كورسات
انا سمعت عن كورس الحتميات هل هوه ده بس و لا في تاني


----------



## HAADY (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ eng_m_sabry يعتمد اختصاص عمل مهندس كهرباء السفن او المعدات البحرية بشكل عام على الكهرباء الصناعية وهناك بعض الخبراتالضرورية التي على مهندس الكهرباء مراعاتها في عمله في البحر وهناك سفن حديثة وكبيرة يعمل على ظهرها مهندسون الكترون وتحكم 
اما ما يخص سؤالك فيمكنك مراجعت قسم القبول والتسجيل في الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري فيالاسكندرية بابو قير من الساعة العاشرة صباحا حتى الثانية بعد الظهر من كل يوم والعطلة الجمعة والسبت مصطحب شهاداتك وخبرتك العملية لتحديد امكانية معادلة شهادتك لدخولك دورة تعديل اختصاصك بما يتناسب مع متطلبات مهندسي الكهرباء والالكترون البحريين وكورسات الحتميات


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شرفت اخى صبرى ... واخى م هادى دائما يد مساعده فى القسم واشكرك على الرد


----------



## Ramiego (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*دراسة الهندسة البحرية*

السلام عليكم
من الواجب أن يوضع الفرق بين دراسة الهندسة البحرية (ميكانيك بحري) وبين دراسة الهندسة البحرية (عمارة وبناء سفن), حيث الفرق واضح وجلي وأهم فرق بينهم أن دراسة الميكانيك البحري (دراسة استثمارية) تتم في أكاديميات خاصة تنتهج متطلبات اتفاقية Stcw وتعديلاتها ومن هذه الآكاديميات, الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بفرعيها الإسكندرية واللاذقية والأكاديمية الأردنية في عمان وكلية علوم البحار في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة والأكاديمية البحرية في مسقط, أما دراسة الهندسة البحرية (عمارة سفن) فهي تتضمن دراسات هندسية تصميمية للسفينة ومتوفر دراستها في جامعة الإسكندرية كلية الهندسة وجامعة تشرين في سورية كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية قسم الهندسة البحرية, وسآتي بالتفصيل عن هاتين الدراستين.


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (13 يناير 2009)

*اريد التقدم لدوره مهندس بحرى ثالث ارجو المساعده*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخوانى الكرام اريد التقدم لدوره مهندس بحرى ثالث 

علما بانى خريج دبلوم صناعى قسم تبريد وتكييف وحاصل على بكالريوس رقابه جوده من

الجامعه العماليه ولدى رخصه كهربائى بحرى للعمل على المراكب الداخليه من هيئه الملاحه النهريه

كيف لى ان اتقدم للاكاديميه البحريه والحصول على دوره مهندس بحرى ثالث 

وماهى الشروط وكم التكاليف ارجو الرد*


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (27 يناير 2009)

*اتمنى ان اجد رد اكثر من 55مشاهده ولم اجد اى رد*


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (10 فبراير 2009)

للرفع اتمنى اجابه لسؤالى


----------



## bahhar2001 (11 فبراير 2009)

اولا يجب ان تعمل على السفن لمدة 6 اشهر 
ثم يتم التسجيل في الاكاديمية لدورة مهندس ثالث الجزء الاول 
ثم استكمال فترة خدمة البحر المطلوبة وهى 36 شهر 
ثم يتم التسجيل في الاكاديمية لدورة مهندس ثالث الجزء الثانى


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (11 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على الاجابه

انا الان لدى خدمه 8 اشهر فى البواخر النيليه تخصص كهرباء 

هل يمكننى التقدم للاكاديميه ام انتظر حتى اكمل 4 سنوات 
واتقدم لدوره مهندس ثالث (ب) كما يقولون وهل هذا الكلام صحيح.


----------



## bahhar2001 (11 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة للتخصص رقابة الجودة يجب ان تكون حاصل على دورة مهندس ثالث ( أ )
و يمكن ان تسجل في دورة مهندس ثالث ( أ ) الان


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 فبراير 2009)

اخى الفاض لمزيد من المعرف ايضا كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل  باهر 


موقع الاكاديميه

http://www.aast.edu:81/en/portal/me...ionid=989B4720450D72AD465C0C85ABFC38A8?p=2001


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (16 فبراير 2009)

*


bahhar2001 قال:



بالنسبة للتخصص رقابة الجودة يجب ان تكون حاصل على دورة مهندس ثالث ( أ )
و يمكن ان تسجل في دورة مهندس ثالث ( أ ) الان

أنقر للتوسيع...



لم افهم معنى هذه الجمله يا اخى الفاضل ؟

انا لدى رخصه كهربائى بحرى للعمل على المراكب الداخليه فقط 

اتمنى ان اعرف كم ستكلفنى هذه الدوره وكم ستكون مدتها .

ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## mimi82 (17 فبراير 2009)

انا حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج من الجامعة العمالية دفعة2003 ومحتاج اعمل البسبور البحري هل من الممكن الالتحاق


----------



## picasso (18 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن من الاخوة افادتي*

انا ذهبت لآصدار باسبور بحري فكانت المهنة الواردة فى الجواز هي مساعد ضابط اداري ارجو من الاخوة الكرام افادتي ما هي طبيعة هذة المهنة وهل من الممكن من مجال دراسي لها والخطوات التى يجب اتباعها حتي اتمكن من الدراسة علما باني مهندس معماري لكن بصرف النظر عن المؤهل انا اريد العمل بالبحر وهل من نقابة ما انضم اليها في حال استكمال الدراسة وشكرا لكم فائق الاحترام .


----------



## mimi82 (2 مارس 2009)

لدي صديق حاصل علي بكالوريوس تجارة هل ممكن الالتحاق بدورة مهندس ثالث ونرجو الرد


----------



## mimi82 (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ................. كنت عايز اسالك عن شروط التقديم لدورة مهندس ثالث القسم الاول او بارتي( ا ) وتكاليفها ومدتها مع العلم اني حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي قسم لحام وحاصل ايضا علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة من الجامعة العمالية وليس لي اي خدمات بحرية مجرد معا يا البسبور الاسود ومكتوب فية المهنة ميكانيكي وسالت في الاكاديمية قالوا ان لا زم يكون معايا بكالوريوس هندسة .... ياريت تساعدني واسف علي ازعاجك ارجو الرد


----------



## mimi82 (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ................. كنت عايز اسالك عن شروط التقديم لدورة مهندس ثالث القسم الاول او بارتي( ا ) وتكاليفها ومدتها مع العلم اني حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي قسم لحام وحاصل ايضا علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة من الجامعة العمالية وليس لي اي خدمات بحرية مجرد معا يا البسبور الاسود ومكتوب فية المهنة ميكانيكي وسالت في الاكاديمية قالوا ان لا زم يكون معايا بكالوريوس هندسة .... ياريت تساعدني واسف علي ازعاجك ارجو الرد


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 مارس 2009)

تم دمج المواضيع الخاصه بأسئله الالتحاق ب المجال البحرى


----------



## mimi82 (18 مارس 2009)

كنت عايزاعرف ايه الفرق مابين شخص حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي اوشهادة الثانوية العامه او واحد معاه بكالوريوس من اي جامغه عاديه والتحق بدورة مهندس ثالث واخذ شهادة مهندس ثالث من الاكاديمية البحرية ايه الفرق مابينه وما بين خريج الاكاديمية اللي كان بيدفع الاف الدولارات سنويا مع العلم ان خريج كلية الهندسه من الاكاديمية البحرية بعد ما بيتخرج مباشرتا بياخذ شهادة مهندس ثالث ايهههههههههه ياريت حد يجاوب ايهههههههههههههههههههههههه الفرق


----------



## mimi82 (18 مارس 2009)

كنت عايزاعرف ايه الفرق مابين شخص حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي اوشهادة الثانوية العامه او واحد معاه بكالوريوس من اي جامغه عاديه والتحق بدورة مهندس ثالث واخذ شهادة مهندس ثالث من الاكاديمية البحرية ايه الفرق مابينه وما بين خريج الاكاديمية اللي كان بيدفع الاف الدولارات سنويا مع العلم ان خريج كلية الهندسه من الاكاديمية البحرية بعد ما بيتخرج مباشرتا بياخذ شهادة مهندس ثالث ايهههههههههه ياريت حد يجاوب ايهههههههههههههههههههههههه الفرق


----------



## HAADY (19 مارس 2009)

الفرق بين الاثنين هو ان من يدرس البكالوريوس ثم يتمها في الدورات التالية للوصول الى كبير مهندسين يمكنه ان يستمر في دراساته العليا والالتحاق في سلك التدريس في كليات الهندسة البحرية اما من يدخل في نظام الدورات بدون دراسة بكالوريوس فان لا يمكنه المتابعة في الدراسات العليا بعد درجة كبير مهندسين مع العلم ان المهندس الذي درس البكالوريوس له افضلية التوظيف في الشركات الكبرى كميزة عن المهندسين الدارسين بنظام الدورات 

هذا على حد علمي ............ 
كما ارجو عدم تكرار طرح نفس السؤال لعدم تشويه هذه التساؤلات المهمة والتي جمعتها الادارة مشكورة لتعم الفائدة الجميع كما اقترح تعديل عنوان الموضوع من (( كيف الالتحاق )) الى عنوان شروط قبول وتسجيل المهندسيين البحريين في الاكاديمية البحرية او عنوان قريب من ذلك


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام
استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........[]


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام​استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام​استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام​استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على هالمعلومات نوتونا فانا خريج دبلوم هندسة بحرية من غزة وكنت بحاجة للمعلومات


----------



## SURV_AMR_BLAL (12 أبريل 2009)

انا اسمى عمرو وانا بدرس فى شعبة مساحة وخرايط بكلية الاداب فى السنة الثالثة وكنت عايز اسئل ازاى اقدر التحق بمجال المساحة البحرية
ولكم جزير الشكر:81::4:


----------



## mariner (15 مايو 2009)

*شركات الملاحة المصرية*

ملف بة أسماء الشركات المصرية التى لديها سفن لما يريد العمل فى البحر


http://www.4shared.com/file/105614656/6564ebcc/Egyptian_Navigation_company.html

الرابط على المدونة

http://marine.maktoobblog.com/52/شركات-الملاحة-المصرية/


----------



## adope66 (17 مايو 2009)

نش نش علي كركم....نشكركم


----------



## حسام حسنين (27 مايو 2009)

انا خريج اداب مساحه وخرائط اسكندريه ونفسي اكمل في المساحه البحريه اعمل ايه عشان احقق حلمي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bakr salman (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## adope66 (16 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم
انا عايز اعرف الوحد عشن يشتغل مهندس ازم يعمل كل دا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ويشتغل مساح!!!
مينفعشي ينط الخطوات دي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## البحار المشاكس (16 يونيو 2009)

*هذه هى الدنيا
اصحاب الشهادات البحريه
غالبا بعدما يزوقو مرار البحر يبحثون عن عمل على البر
والعكس نشاهد الان 
هذه هى الدنيا
وعجبى*


----------



## mohamed hamy (21 يونيو 2009)

انا بحار وعايز اشتغل


----------



## mahy410 (24 يونيو 2009)

انا شاكر جدا علي المجهود المبذول في هذا الفايل
ولكن انا عملت اتصال بكل ه\ة الشركات ولكن لا توجد فائدة انا مهندس بحري ثالث ولدي كل الشهادات الحتمية ولدي الخبرة الكافية ولكن الي الان لم احصل علي الوظيفة المناسبة 
ولا ادري ما افعلة غير الاتصال بشركات الملاحة ولا يوجد رد غير ارسل السيرة ال\اتية بالبريد الالكترونى او بالفاكس وبعد \لك كان الله بالسر عليم
هل لدى احد الخبرة لاعطائي النصيحة


----------



## prince of sea (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور صديقي علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## prince of sea (29 يونيو 2009)

*قائمة الاشركات المتعاقدة مع ارامكو*

حبيت اشارك في الموضوع 
الملف المرفق به عناوين الشركات المتعاقدة مع ارامكو
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
الملف منقووول للامانة


----------



## maro_maro (4 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله انا موجود بالاكاديمية غدا من عشرة حتي الثانية ظهرا اي استفسار انا في الخدمة
0121238460


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## امير الزمن (10 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب شروط دورة مهندس بحرى اول*

ارجوكم ما هى شروط دورة مهندس بحرى اول فى اكاديمية الاسكندرية 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## امير الزمن (10 أغسطس 2009)

اين الرد؟
والله محتاج الرد ضرورى


----------



## bahhar2001 (10 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة لشروط الدخول لدورة كبير مهندسين يجب ان تكون حاصل على شهادة مهندس ثان وان تكون معك 24 شهرة خدمة بحر على سفن قوة الالات اكبر من 3000 كيلووات . ولو كانت اقل سوف تصدر الشهادة ساحلية


----------



## bahhar2001 (10 أغسطس 2009)

المصاريف للمصريين 400 دولار + 310 مصاريف الامتحانات ( مدة الدورة 9 اسابيع ) ولغير المصرين تقريبن ( 1000 دولار )


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 أغسطس 2009)

طب يأخى انا خلصت هندسه فى مصر وواحد نصحنى انى اقدم هناك ومش فلهم يعنى ايه اقدم هناك
انا مهندس فلزات ولسه متخرج العام ده اللى عرفته ان انت بتخد دوره زى تدريب بتكلفك 4.5 الاف وبعد كده بتتعين مباشرة انا بصراحه عايز اعرف الحوار


----------



## امير الزمن (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا bahhar2001


----------



## امير الزمن (11 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن اعرف متى تبدء الدراسة و كم المدة؟


----------



## بوريو مارينو (15 أغسطس 2009)

لازم يكون بسبورك ميكانيكى طبعا


----------



## titomar (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*هندسه بحريه اسكندريه 2009*

انا خريج هندسه بحريه اسكندريه 2009
واريد العمل في البحر
ومعي الباسبورت البحري من ايام الكليه كان المهنه طالب هندسي للتدريب
عاوز اعرف انا لما اخدت الباكالوريوس بقيت مهندس ثالث ولا لازم اخد دورات في الاكاديميه ولو هاخد ممكن اسئل فين


----------



## bahhar2001 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا الف مبرك على التخرج 
بالنسبة للجواز الموجود معاك مش هاينفع تشتغل به 
1- هاتروح الاكاديمية وتعمل الشهادات الحتمية 
2- هاتروح التفتيش البحري وتعمل جواز سفر جديد وهيكون مكتوب في الجواز مهندس ميكانيكا 
3- تشتغل في البحر لمدة 6 اشهر ( ميكانيكي او مساعد مهندس ) 
4- ترجع الاكاديمية وتدخل دورة مهندس ثالث ب 
5- ثم تعمل جواز جديد


----------



## titomar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الرد وجزاك الله خير
ممكن بس دوره المهندس التالت بتتكلف كام
ومدتها قد ايه


----------



## saleh_12 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*الهندسة البحرية في سورية*

لدينا في سورية كلية حكومية واحدة للهندسة البحرية في اللاذقية تتبع لجامعة تشرين وتهتم بدراسة بناء السفن والمحركات الميكانيكية وهي تتبع كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائيةأنشأت منذتسع سنوات الحد الأدنى المطلوب للقبول فيها مايقارب 90% منالمجموع في الثانوية العامة تعطي إجازة في الهندسة البحرية إلا أنها لم يفتتح بها إلى هذا الوقت دراسات عليا ولكن نأمل أن يفتتح عن قريب إن شاء الله


----------



## cuti (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل انصحك بان تبحث اولا عن شخص يهتم لامرك كى يساعد فى وجود فرصة العمل وبعد استخرج الجواز البحرى وبعد ذلك تحصل على الحتميات من الاكاديمية # وربنا يوفقك اذا كان كان خيرا لك ان شاء الله


----------



## cuti (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل انصحك بان تبحث اولا عن شخص يهتم لامرك كى يساعد فى وجود فرصة العمل وبعد استخرج الجواز البحرى وبعد ذلك تحصل على الحتميات من الاكاديمية # وربنا يوفقك اذا كان خيرا لك ان شاء الله


----------



## قناص غزة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

خواني الاعزاء من فتره طويله وانا ابحث عن بديل لمحرك الغواصه النوويه لعدم رضاي عن اداء الغواصه ذات محركات الديزل او البطاريات وحاولت كثيرا وجربت عل محرك ديزل ادخال العادم مره اخرى للمحرك ولكنه لم يعمل بصوره طبيعيه اصبت بالاحباط واجلت الموضوع وبعد فتره اكتشفت نظريه وقود الماء وهى تحليل الماء عن طريق الكهرباء وقمت بعمل الجهاز والحمد لله نجحت بتفكيك الماء تحول الماء الى غازين الاوكسجين والهيدروجين الاول غاز مساعد على الاشتعال والثانى غاز شديد الاشتعال وبتوصيلهم الي المحرك البنزين المجهز للعمل بالغاز الطبيعى نحصل على اداء ممتازبدون وقود وهنا طراءت لي فكره مجنونه لو ادخلنا هذا الخليط من غازى الاوكسجين والهيدروجين بنسب مدروسه جيدا مع عادم المحرك للمحرك مره اخرى مع وجود مخرج للفائض من العادم فان المحرك سيعمل بطريقه جيده وبذلك لن نحتاج للهواء لتشغيل محرك الغواصه وبالصدفه وجدت ان الدول قبل فتره قصيره تتحدث عن نظام جديد وهو نظام aip وبعد بحثى ما هو وجدت انهم يريدون تشغيل المحرك بنفس التقنيه اللي انا ذكرتها ولكن عن طريق الاوكسجين والهيدروجين السائل واعترفوا بخطورته لانه شديد الانفجار ولكن الطريقه اللي انا اعمل عليها ليس بها خطوره لان الغاز المستخرج من جهاز تحليل الماء الي غاز سيتم استخدامه فورا بدون تخزينه وبذلك لن يشكل اى خطوره حاولت كثيرا طرح الموضوع على اخوانا بمصر ولكن لم اوفق لصعوبه ايجاد جهه مختصه هذا بالنسبه للمحرك اما بالنسبه لنظريه الدفع فلدى طريقه لي 7 سنوات اعمل عليها لزياده سرعه الغواصه والحمد لله توصلت لسرعه لم تصل اليها اى غواصه من قبل وهى 120 عقده وحسب معلوماتى الضئيله فان سرعه الغواصات التقليديه تصل تقريبا40عقده الاخوه الاعزاء هذا ما لدى والله انه مجهود شخصى لى اكثر من 5 سنوات اعمل عليه ولكنى لااجد من يحمل هذه الامانه للجهه التى تستحقها فهل من مجيب


----------



## مخلب النمر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هية الدورة على بعضها من اول شهر 2 والامتحانات تكون في شهر 7 يعني يمكن 10/7 ....... أو تبدا من أول شهر 8 والامتحانات في 10/1 ...... بس بخصوص الرسوم والتكاليف بالنسبة للمصرين معرفش ... والسلام ختام وإنشالله موفق أخي


----------



## سبحان الملك (18 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بكالوريوس زراعه وعيز اشتغل فى البحر 
ايه المتبع ولو اخدت بارتىأ ينفع وهاكون ايه بعدها


----------



## RAED_19 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ارجوا مساعدتي*

سلام عليكم

يا اخوان انا طالب سعودي توي متخرج من الثانويه العامه
وسمعت عن الهندسه البحريه وبصراحه احترت في الموضوع

فاليت من الاخوان اللي عندو معلومات يساعدني ولكم من خالص الشكر والتقدير


ودا ايميلي 

[email protected]


----------



## رنتيسي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*الى كل مهندس مهم جدا*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن دراسة الهندسة في جامعات دولة الهند :-​
1- تكلفة الدراسة حتى الحصول على شهادة الباكالوريوس 
2- اسماء افضل واقوى الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا
3- تكلفة دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية وما هو نظام دراستها (أول ثلاث اشهر او مع بداية دراسة الهندسة وما مدة دراسة اللغة بالتحديد سنة ام بضعة اشهر .
4- تكلفة (المأكل -المشرب - المسكن )واي المناطق افضل للعيش فيها .
5- كم سنة يلزم للحصول على شهادة الباكالوريس في اي مجال في الهندسة 
6- اتمنى ان تزودونني بأسماء مواقع الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا في الهند واي مواقع عن جامعات الهند قد تفيدني .
7- ما هي شروط التي تفرضها الجامعة على الطلبة الذين يودون دراسة اي فرع هندسة (مثل : الحد الأدنى للمعدل الدراسي . واي شروط اخرى )
8- اي نصائح يحب الإخوة المهندسين والاعضاء ان يقدموها لي (ما هي افضل منطقة من حيث تكلفة السكن والمطاعم والاسواق والمواصلات والجامعات ).
وأتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل وأتمنى ان تردوا على مشاركتي بسرعة ​
:78:اتمنى لكم التوفيق مع جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*


----------



## bibo2010 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا مقدم جديد فى الهندسة ومحتاج معلومات عنها*

ارجو المساعدة فى معرفة معلومات عن الهندسة البحرية وطرق الدراسة ولغة الدراسة والامتحانات


----------



## enshaalan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات*

_اخي العزيز الهندسة البحرية هي عبارة عن اربع سنوات دراسة تحصل على البكلوريوس السنة الأولى تدرس هندسة بصورة عامه والمرحلة الثانية ايضا اما المرحلة الثالثة فيبدء التخصص البحري وبالأخص محركات الديزل والمضخات وغيرها من المواد وهذه المعلومات بصورة عامة .ولو قارنا الهندسة البحرية بالهندسة الميكانيكية لوجدنا اختلاف قليل جدا يمكن ان نهمله _


----------



## engmsalim (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*سؤااااااااااال هام ارجو الافادة*

انا مهنس ميكانيكا عايز احصل على دبلومة فى الهندسة البحرية 
الى عنده فكرة يقول لى عن التفاصيل و ارجوا معرفة التكاليف
[email protected]


----------



## ابو الشوب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_والله طلب معقول انا ايضا ودي اعرف هذي المعلومات _
_اخي العزيز اذا حصلت على هذي المعلومات لا تنساني_
_تحياتي_


----------



## محمودفتحى عبد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن دراسة الهندسة في جامعات دولة مصر
​
1- تكلفة الدراسة حتى الحصول على شهادة الباكالوريوس 
2- اسماء افضل واقوى الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا
3- تكلفة دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية وما هو نظام دراستها (أول ثلاث اشهر او مع بداية دراسة الهندسة وما مدة دراسة اللغة بالتحديد سنة ام بضعة اشهر .
4- تكلفة (المأكل -المشرب - المسكن )واي المناطق افضل للعيش فيها .
5- كم سنة يلزم للحصول على شهادة الباكالوريس في اي مجال في الهندسة 
6- اتمنى ان تزودونني بأسماء مواقع الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا في الهند واي مواقع عن جامعات الهند قد تفيدني .
7- ما هي شروط التي تفرضها الجامعة على الطلبة الذين يودون دراسة اي فرع هندسة (مثل : الحد الأدنى للمعدل الدراسي . واي شروط اخرى )
8- اي نصائح يحب الإخوة المهندسين والاعضاء ان يقدموها لي (ما هي افضل منطقة من حيث تكلفة السكن والمطاعم والاسواق والمواصلات والجامعات ).
وأتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل وأتمنى ان تردوا على مشار​*


----------



## رنتيسي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الى الاخ ابو الشوب والى الاخوة الذين يودون الاستفسار عن الهند او غيرها . بالنسبة لدولة الهند فلقد جائني رد من المهندس (الطيبات ) واليكم التالي :- 
*‏1- جامعة جواهر لال نهرو ‏‎(JNU)‎‏:‏
أنشئت جامعة جواهر لال نهرو في نيودلهي عام 1969م.وقد ‏تمكنت هذه الجامعة خلال ربع قرن من الزمان من حجز مكانة ‏مرموقة لها في الحياة الأكاديمية في الهند.‏ ويدرس في هذه الجامعة طلاب من مختلف أنحاء الهند ‏والعالم.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.jnu.ac.in

Jawaharlal Nehru University
New Delhi 110067
India
Phones: +91-11-26107676, 26167557 

‏2- الجامعة الملية الإسلامية - نيودلهي:‏
أنشئت هذه المؤسسة التعليمية أولا في مدينة عليقار بولاية ‏أوتر براديش الهندية عام 1920م. وتوفر هذه الجامعة مختلف ‏الدراسات في مجالات الطب، الهندسة، العلوم الاجتماعية ‏والإنسانية، اللغات والقانون والتكنولوجيا. ‏ ويتبع للجامعة عدد من المراكز التي تعنى بالبحوث مثل ‏مركز أبحاث الاتصالات الإعلامية وأكاديمية دراسات دول العالم ‏الثالث.‏ بجانب ذلك توفر الجامعة العديد من الدبلومات في المرحلتين ‏الجامعية وما فوقها في مجالات تقنية المعلومات.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://jmi.nic.in‎

.Jamia Millia Islamia, New Delhi-110025, India
Telephone: +91(11)-26831717, 26835176, 26834075

‏3- جامعة عليقار الإسلامية:‏
أنشئت هذه الجامعة في مدينة عليقار بولاية أوتر براديش عام ‏‏1920م. وتوجد بالجامعة العديد من الكليات التي يدرس فيها ‏طلاب من مختلف أنحاء العالم خاصة أفريقيا، غرب آسيا وجنوب ‏شرق آسيا.‏ وفي بعض الدراسات هناك عدد من المقاعد محجوزة للطلاب ‏القادمين من منطقة جنوب آسيا ودول الكومنولث.‏ وتبعد مدينة عليقار حوالي (130) كلم جنوب شرق دلهي.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.amu.ac.in 

,Aligarh Muslim University 
Aligarh-202002

‏4- جامعة بنارس الهندوسية:‏
تعرف هذه الجامعة عالميا "بمعبد التعليم". وتقع في مدينة ‏‏"فراناسي" الهندوسية المقدسة. وقد أسس هذه الجامعة القائد ‏القومي العظيم "موهان مالفيا" في عام 1916م.‏ وتتكون الجامعة من ثلاثة معاهد و (14) كلية و (124) ‏شعبة، كما يوجد بها ستة مراكز للدراسات المتقدمة وعدد من ‏مراكز البحوث الخاصة. ويدرس بالجامعة حوالي (15) ألف طالب ‏ينتمون إلى مختلف قطاعات المجتمع الهندي.‏ إلى جانب ذلك فإن هناك أعدادا كبيرة من الطلاب ‏الأجانب من دول مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأوروبية ‏والآسيوية ودول الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا يدرسون بهذه الجامعة.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.bhu.ac.in‎ 

‏5- المعهد الهندي للعلوم - بنغلور:‏
أسس هذا المعهد في عام 1909م وظل منذ ذلك التاريخ في نمو ‏وتطور مستمر حتى أصبح واحدا من معاهد الأبحاث المتطورة في ‏الهند اليوم. ويدرس بالمعهد أكثر من ألفي باحث في مختلف ‏مجالات العلوم والتكنولوجيا. ‏ ويعد المعهد اليوم واحدا من أبرز وأقوم معاهد التعليم العالي في ‏الهند.‏ عنوان المعهد على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.iisc.ernet.in‎ 

Indian Institute of Science 
Bangalore 560 012, INDIA
Phone: +91-80-2932001/02/03
Fax: +91-80-3600683, 3600085
Email: [email protected] 

‏6- الجامعة العثمانية - حيدر آباد:‏
تقع هذه الجامعة التي تبلغ من العمر (80) عاما تقريبا في ‏مدينة حيدر آباد التاريخية عاصمة ولاية أندرا براديش. وتعتبر ‏الجامعة العثمانية الجامعة الوحيدة في حيدر آباد وأول جامعة ‏هندية توفر دراسات للغات الهندية المختلفة.‏ وتبلغ ساحة الجامعة حوالي (120) فدان توجد بها سبع ‏كليات يدرس بها حوالي (200) ألف طالب مقسمين بين الدراسات ‏الجامعية وفوق الجامعية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.osmania.ac.in‎ ‏ ‏ 

Osmania University
Hyderabad 500 007
Andhra Pradesh, INDIA
;(Tel. No: +91-40-7096187, 7682282 (Off
+91-40-7172627 (Res)
Fax: +91-40-7096187


‏7- جامعة بونا:‏
أنشئت عام 1948م في مدينة بونا بولاية مهاراشترا. ومنذ ‏إنشائها أصبحت الجامعة واحدة من المراكز البحثية والتعليمية ‏الرائدة في الهند. ويقام مركز الجامعة في رقعة من الأرض تبلغ ‏مساحتها (400) فدان. وبجانب المركز تتبع للجامعة العديد من ‏الكليات وحوالي (40) شعبة توفر مختلف البرامج الأكاديمية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.unipune.ernet.in‎ 

‏8- جامعة آنا - شناي:‏
أنشئت هذه الجامعة في شهر سبتمبر من عام 1978م. وتوفر ‏العديد من الدراسات في مجال التعليم العالي والهندسة والتكنولوجيا ‏والعلوم. وبجانب تشجيع الأبحاث، فإن الجامعة تعمل على تعزيز ‏التعاون بين المؤسسات الأكاديمية والصناعية.‏ وتقع هذه الجامعة في الأجزاء الجنوبية من مدينة شناي -‏مدراس سابقا - وتبلغ مساحة مركزها الرئيسي أكثر من (100) ‏فدان. وتدرس الجامعة حوالي (33) كورسا في المجال الجامعي ‏و(47) كورسا في المجال فوق الجامعي.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.annauniv.edu.‎ ‏ ‏ 

‏9- جامعة جادفبور - كلكتا:‏
من المؤسسات التعليمية الرائدة في شبه القارة الهندية، بل ‏وتعتبر واحدة من افضل الجامعات الهندية. وتشتهر كلية الهندسة ‏في هذه الجامعة وتحظى بسمعة طيبة في مجالات التدريب ‏والأبحاث.‏ أما كلية العلوم فهي في نمو وتطور مستمر يتماشى مع ما ‏يشهده العالم من التطورات علمية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.jadavpur.edu.‎ 

Jadavpur University
,188Raja S.C. Mallik Road 
.Calcutta- 700 032

‏10- المعهد المركزي للغة الإنجليزية واللغات ‏الأجنبية - حيدر آباد:‏
إن المعهد المركزي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية واللغات الأجنبية ‏الأخرى، يعتبر واحدا من المعاهد القومية في مجالات التعليم العالي.‏ أنشئ في عام 1958م كمعهد مركزي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ‏فقط. وقد أدى النجاح الذي حققه المعهد في المجالات التعليمية إلى ‏اتساع دائرة نشاطه ليشمل العديد من اللغات الأخرى مثل ‏الفرنسية، الألمانية والروسية.‏ وفي عام 1973م سمي المعهد باسمه الحالي وتمت إضافة ‏اللغات العربية، الأسبانية واليابانية إلى قائمة اللغات التي ‏يدرسها. ومن المتوقع أن تضاف اللغة الصينية والإيطالية إلى قائمة ‏اللغات التي يدرسها المعهد قريبا*​



*قائمة الجامعات الهندية المعتمدة لدى الحكومة الهندية​http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page91.htm 

قائمة الكليات الهندية - Colleges 
http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page92.htm 

قائمة المعاهد التعليمية [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الهندية[/FONT] المتخصصة ​
http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page93.htm​
قائمة المعاهد و المراكز التدريبية المعتمدة​
http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page94.htm​
بالتوفيق​*


----------



## samka201055 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوكم في الله / حمادة يوسف /تخصص كهرباء بحرية /ارجو من الله ان يوفقني واياكم لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## samka201055 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مفيش اي مشكلة من الكشف الطبي توكل علي الله اخوك /حمادة يوسف كهربائي بحري


----------



## ابو الشوب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انا مهندس بحري خريج الكلية البحرية العراقية 2009 لكن مع الاسف الكلية لم تمنحني جواز بحري ولكن منحتني الشهادات الحتمية الثلاثة فهل استطيع الحصول على جواز بحري ام لا وكيف
تحياتي للجميع واتمنة الرد


----------



## mimi82 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مفيش فرق بينك وبين خريج الاكاديميه والشركات الحلوه بتشتغل فيها بالواسطه مش الشهاده وبعد كده انت وشطرتك


----------



## enshaalan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز شهادة الهندسة البحرية راقية والعمل في البحرراقي ومربح جدا اتمنى ان تبعثلي ايميلك للتعارف والفائده اخوك مهندس شعلان من الاكاديمية البحرية العراقية


----------



## صفوت فوده (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بص يا جميل اناخريج اكاديميه فعلا هو الفرق ان الاكاديميه هتوفرلك حوالى سنه ونص يعنى هتتخرج مهندس ثالث وكده انما الفرق معرفش لانى مشفتش نظام الجامعات التانيه يعنى مش هفتى وربنا معاك الشغل فى الاول صعب بس بعد سنتين بيبقى الوضع تمام


----------



## احمد صبحى سلامه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...... يا ريت كتاب او معلومات محددة عن انواع ال marine diesel engines


----------



## العبيطة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم ++وارجواارسل صورلمراحل تصميم سفن صغيرةوفيديو


----------



## lool2009 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

[شكرا لكم ++وارجواارسل صورلمراحل تصميم سفن صغيرةوفيديو


----------



## مهندس مناجم رياض (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر,
والله المعلومة هادي ما كنت أعرفها,
تسللللم


----------



## ابو مهدي الطائي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ارجوا اكثر ايضاح حول نظريات وعمارة السفن وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لك كل الفخر لان تكون مهنس بحري يحمل بكالوريوس هندسة بحرية و بناء سفن 
للعمل فى البحر بوظيفة مهندس بحري على السفن لابد من حصولك على شهادة تاهيلية معتمدة من المنظمة البحرية الدولية IMO وتنقسم وظيفة مهندس بحري على السفن الى chief eng , 2nd eng ,3dr eng 
ان حصولك على البكالوريوس لا يؤهلك للعمل كمهندس مسؤل على السفن و لكن كما نقول unqualified engineer و للبدء فى هذا المجال تابع كالاتى :
1- استخراج الجواز البحرى من ادارة الفتيش البحرى بالاسكندرية باب1 و يلزم لذللك - فيش و تشبية - صور شخصية - اصل شهادة البكالوريوس و هناك سوف يبلغونك بما يلزم
2- عمل مجموعة من الدورات الحتمية للتاهل للعمل على السفن وهى:i-اسعافات الطوارىء ii-مكافحة الحرائق iii- المسؤليات الاجتماعية iv-البحث و الانقاذ v-الامن البحرى
وبذلك تكون مؤهل للعمل فى البحر كمهندس غير مؤهل يلزمة 6 اشهر من الخدمة الفعلية على سفن لاتقل قوة الاتها عن 3000kw لتبدء فى عمل دورة مهنس ثالث فى الاكاديمية و التى هى مركز للدراسة و الامتحان و عند مشاركتك فى هذة الدورة و ما يليها سوف تشعر بالفرق بينك كبالوريوس هندسة بحرية و عمارة سفن و اى دارس اخر 

اخيرا لكل عمل ميزات و عيوب تختلف من شخص لاخر يمكن حسابها فقط من خلالك 
ك.م / محمد عباس


----------



## saizgax (16 نوفمبر 2009)

انشاءالله الى عايزيعمل بسبورفى ا لاسكندريه يروح باب1على طول


----------



## saizgax (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*اى حد اشتغل زيات قبل كدة ممكن سؤ ال*

:18:ياجماعه ممكن حد يسا عدنى ويبعتلى اسماء جميع انواع الزيوت المستخد مه على السفن


----------



## saizgax (23 نوفمبر 2009)

والله يا جماعه عل من اعطى نصيحه شكر ن له بش انا عايز اقول الاعمار بيد الله والى كتبهولك ربنا هتشو فه ومفيش حد بيهر ب من نصيبه ولاا بيغير قدرة وانا انشاء الله هبدء دورت المهندس الثالث اولشهر اتنين الجاىوربنا يساهل والى عايز يسئل عن حاجه بالنسبه للدورة او اى حا جه انا فى خد مته ودة تليفو نى0128896519مو جود فى اى وقت وعادى كلنا اخو ات


----------



## mimi82 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبه للاخ مهندس الفلزات 
لو بتسال علي دورة مهندس بحري هيا عباره عن 3 دورات اولهم دورة مهندس بحري ثالث وبعد كده ثاني وبعد كده دورة كبير مهندسيين بحريين 
عشان تلتحق لازم الاول تعمل دورة مهندس ثالث ودي مدتها بالنسبه لك 6 اشهر يس لازم تشتغل في البحر 6 اشهر الاول عشان تخشها ودي اول رتبه في البحر بالنسبه للمهندسيين وتكلفتها حوالي 1200 دولار وبعد متخلص الدورة تطلع تشتغل تاني في البحر لمدة 18 شهر وترجع تعمل دورة مهندس ثاني مدتها 6 اشهر كل ده في الاكاديميه البحريه وكبير مهندسيين عايزه خدمه في البحر سنتيين ونصف بعد مهندس ثاني ومدة دورة كبير مهندسسين 9 اسابيع 
دي معلومات اكيده 
اخوك في الله عبده مهندس بحري ثالث


----------



## mimi82 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالنسبه للاخ مهندس الفلزات 
لو بتسال علي دورة مهندس بحري هيا عباره عن 3 دورات اولهم دورة مهندس بحري ثالث وبعد كده ثاني وبعد كده دورة كبير مهندسيين بحريين 
عشان تلتحق لازم الاول تعمل دورة مهندس ثالث ودي مدتها بالنسبه لك 6 اشهر يس لازم تشتغل في البحر 6 اشهر الاول عشان تخشها ودي اول رتبه في البحر بالنسبه للمهندسيين وتكلفتها حوالي 1200 دولار وبعد متخلص الدورة تطلع تشتغل تاني في البحر لمدة 18 شهر وترجع تعمل دورة مهندس ثاني مدتها 6 اشهر كل ده في الاكاديميه البحريه وكبير مهندسيين عايزه خدمه في البحر سنتيين ونصف بعد مهندس ثاني ومدة دورة كبير مهندسسين 9 اسابيع 
دي معلومات اكيده 
اخوك في الله عبده مهندس بحري ثالث*​


----------



## elreedy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا انت عارف ان كل نوع من المحركات او المنقيات وغيرهم له زيت مختلف
دة ملف من exxon mobil للسفينة التى اعمل عليها
وعندى ملف اخر من british petrolum

الملف هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/315946939/Preliminary_lubrication_chart.xls.html


----------



## ehab salh (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*بحاجة الى مساعدة*

انا خريج الهندسة البحرية......واحب هذا المجال ولدي رغبة كبيرة في العمل به ..........فمنذ ان تخرجت وانا ابحث عن سفينة للعمل بها .......ولكن الازمه العالمية خففت عدد السفن العاملة كما ان القباطنة لا يفضلون المبتدء ......رغم اني احمل شهادة هندسة بحرية بتقدير جيد .....لذلك اتمنى من ادارة الموقع والمشاركين مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام.


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اسف عزيزى يغلق الموضوع لانه يخالف التعليمات 
المنتدى هنا لاضافه معلومه او اخذ معلومه وليس منتدى توظيف وشكرا لوجودك معنا .


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عاليكم 

انا حاصل على دبلوم بناء سفن لسة متخرج السنة دى 
وروحت عملت البسبور البحرى وطلعتوا وهوا معاية دلوقتى بس مكتوبلى فية لحام بحرى 

وانا فى شهر واحد داخل الاكادمية البحرية حاخد دورات مهندس 3برتى a ودى تكلفتها لمة سئلت 550دولار 

انا لمة اخد الدورة دى واطلع البحرى 6 شهور الاوالنين حشتغل مساعد ميكانيكى ولة حيشغلونى لحام بردوا انا نفسى اعرف الحكاية دى لانى بصراحة مش حابب حكاية الحام دى خالص 

ياريت تجوبونى


----------



## 573rif (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*أريد عمل على أحدى السفن*

أريد العمل على أحدى السفن 
أى كان نوعها 
الوظيفه ميكانيكى بحرى 
و معى الشهدات البحريه المؤهل لذلك


لا يصح كتابه اميلات وارقام فون ... طبقا لقوانين المنتدى................. المشرف


----------



## 00mostafa22 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياريت حد يدخل يجوبنى بسرعة*

*السلام عاليكم 

انا حاصل على دبلوم بناء سفن لسة متخرج السنة دى 
وروحت عملت البسبور البحرى وطلعتوا وهوا معاية دلوقتى بس مكتوبلى فية لحام بحرى 

وانا فى شهر واحد داخل الاكادمية البحرية حاخد دورات مهندس 3برتى a ودى تكلفتها لمة سئلت 550دولار 

انا لمة اخد الدورة دى واطلع البحرى 6 شهور الاوالنين حشتغل مساعد ميكانيكى ولة حيشغلونى لحام بردوا انا نفسى اعرف الحكاية دى لانى بصراحة مش حابب حكاية الحام دى خالص 

ياريت تجوبونى*


----------



## 00mostafa22 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الرد بسرعة بس لائن انا الشهر الجاى خلاص رايح ادفع الفلوس وحدخل الدورة


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل .... المهم انك تضمن شغل البحر اولا ....!!!!!!!!

طبعا هتشتغل ميكانيكى على السفينه بعد دوره م تالت ...وبعد فتره تعمل ثانى وهكذا .. والله يكون فى العون ..ووفقكم الله


----------



## 00mostafa22 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لاء مهوا الحمد لله الشغل بتاعى موجود وجاهز لائن ابويا مهندس بحرى وخالى يعرف صحاب شركة ملاحة وقبطين صحابوا فا الشغل موجود 

بس لمة انا اخد الجزاء الاوال من مهندس 3 لزام اطلع على المركب اشتغل مدة وبعدين ارجع فى المدة الحشتغلها دى بقة حكون ميكانيكى ولة اية عشان بس استريح من جوايا كدا واطمن


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب لما انتم من اهل المهنه لماذا الا سئله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يغلق الموضوع
المشرف


----------



## saizgax (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*لكل واحدهيعمل دورة مهندس ثالث فىشهر2 /2010*

ممكن لكل واحدهيعمل دورة مهندس ثالث فىشهر2اللى جاى يدخل يعرفنابنفسه كصداقه يعنى علشان انشاءالله نتبادل المعلومات اونبقواصدقاءفى الااكادميه :56: وابداءبنفسى اناسيد من الاسكندريه وشهرتى( الديب) 24سنه واتمنى الاقى اصدقاء هنامن الاكادميه


----------



## tito24 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مواقع شركات الملاحه العالميه لمن يريد ان يرسل الcvالخاص بيه*

اخوانى هذه اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى المفيد ده وارجو ان يحوز اعجابكمhttp://users.hal-pc.org/~nugent/company.html


----------



## 00mostafa22 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا مصطفى بردوا رايح اعمل دورة مهندس 3 بس انا لمة سئلت قالوالى ان هيا فى شهر 1 مش فى الله اعلم حتصل وحتاكد تانى من الاكادمية 

على العموم حتا لو فى شهر 2 

انا اسمى مصطفى بس صغير شوية انا 18 سنة


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر عزيزى ومرحبا بيك ... وتسلم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## saizgax (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحب بيك مصطفى هوالتقديم اول واحدبس الدراسه هتبداءفى اتنين


----------



## saizgax (21 ديسمبر 2009)

_الف شكرا ياتيتوومرحب بيك_


----------



## 00mostafa22 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اة انا سئلت فى الاكادمية ودفع الفلوس يوم 13واحد والدراسة يوم 2/7 وبالتوفيق يا رجالة


----------



## saizgax (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هاى درش اقولك ايه متعرفش الموادايه وكام مدة


----------



## elreedy (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب كلها مواد سهلة جدا
ارجو منكم الاستفادة منها ليس بغرض النجاح و لكن من اجل تقدم وازدهار لشبابنا وسط جموع الاجانب


----------



## 00mostafa22 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مش عارف يا saizgax بس ححاول اعرفلك وحقوالك 

بس انا عاوز بس استفسر عن حاجة اية الورق المطلوب الخدوا معاية وانا بدفع المصاريف وكدا ولزام اعمل فيش وتشبية باسم الاكادمية ولة اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو حد يعرف يقوالى ياجماعة ياريت


----------



## marine_eng (27 ديسمبر 2009)

enta da5l dawrt 3rd A , B
el matlob swar passport wsort mo2ahl bta3k wsor el 5bra el b7rya bta3tk 
dee kol 7aga wmsh lazm tdfa3 el flos dlwa2ty hta7'od 7afza bass web2a edfa3 fe ay wa2t tany


----------



## 00mostafa22 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لسة داخل دورة a بس انا مش معاية خدمة فى البحر لائن انا لسة مشتغلتش على المراكب انا حاخد دورة a وحاخد بردوا الحتميات 

فا اييييية بقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marine_eng (27 ديسمبر 2009)

el passport kfaya welmo2ahl bta3k


----------



## 00mostafa22 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك انتا خضيتنى بصراحة بحكاية شهادة الخبرة دى 

الف شكر ليكوا يا جماعة


----------



## saizgax (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انالماسئلت قلولى الورق المطلوب البسبورالبحرى والموئهل بس انت تروح تقدم الاول وبعدالقبول بيتم دفع المصاريف والافضل انك تروح اول شهرواحدعلشان تلحق مكان


----------



## عمده40 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنايوفقكم ياشباب


----------



## عمده40 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اناشبه انتهيت الحمد لله بعدبكره اخرامتحان في الفاينل انشا الله


----------



## عمده40 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

المطلوب يامصطفى شهادة ثانويه اودبلوم اخوك مصعب


----------



## 00mostafa22 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك يا مصعب الف شكر بس يا مصعب انا عاوزك تطمنا اية اخبار المواد الامتحنات عاملة ازاى الكلام ماشى ازاى يعنى 

عشان يبقة عندنا خالفية بعد كدا واحنا داخلين 

وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقنا كلنا ياشباب


----------



## fady11111 (1 يناير 2010)

*مهندس ميكانيكا*

السلام عليكم اعضاء الموقع الكرام انا مهندس ميكانيكا وقوي زراعية والات جر 
كنت عايز اعرف من حضاراتكم هل ينفع اني احضر بعض الكورسات اللي تمكني من اني اشتغل علي ماكينات السفن اليحرية 
ولو ينفع اية هي نوع الكورسات
ياريت تساعدوني


----------



## clopos (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أنا ابراهيم من اسكندرية وكنت عايز الحقيقة اعرف ايه شروط التقديم لدورة مهندس ثالث بحرى من اوراق ومبالغ مادية ومواعيد التقديم . وهل لازم يكون معايا بسبور بحرى من ضمن شروط التقديم . اتمنى الرد فى اسرع وقت لانى شايف زميلنا سيد بيقول ان التقديم خلال الشهر ده وان الدورة انشاء الله هتبدا فى شهر 2 . واتمنى الحقيقة انى اكون صديق للمجموعة اللى موجودة ونتقابل انشاء الله فى الاكاديمية ونعملو جروب جامد انشاء الله ونوصلو مع بعض . اتمنى مااكونش دوشتكم . بس ياريت ياجماعة الرد بسرعة . شكرا .​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (2 يناير 2010)

بص يا سيدى انا حقوالك على النا عملتوا 

انا كل العملتوا انا معاية دبلوم صنايع قسم بناء سفن ومن اسكندرية بردوا خلصت واخد الدبلوم وروحت طلعت البسبور البحرى وحروح احجز مكان والدخول انشاء الله فى يوم 2/7 والاوارق المطلوبة صورة من البسبور بتاعك وصورة من المؤهل بتاعك والتكاليف 550 دولار لى برتى a بس وبعد كدا فى تكملة الهيا برتى b عشان تاخد شهادة مهندس 3 ولزام بعد لمة تخلص برتى aبتطلع تشتغل على المراكب لمدة معينة وبترجع تكمل الجزاء التانى منها 

والتكلفة 550 دولار يعنى بالمصرى 3500 جنية او 3700 مش حتزيد عن كدا ودورة b التكلفة بتاعتها 750 دولار 

يارب اكون فهمتك ووصلتلك المعلومة


----------



## clopos (3 يناير 2010)

انا متشكر جدا يامصطفى على الرد السريع والاهتمام . بس سورى فيه سؤال بس اللى انا فهمته من كلامك ان من ضمن الشروط انى اطلع بسبور بحرى والا مش لازم . وسمعت ان فى اختبار حتميات هل الاختبار ده من ضمن البارت a والا ده اختبار تانى . واشكرك مرة تانية .


----------



## 00mostafa22 (4 يناير 2010)

اة يا ابرهيم لزام تطلع البسبور البحرة وبالنسبة لدورت الحتميات دى ممكن تتاخد فى اى وقت انما الاهم انك تخلص دورتى برتى a الاوال عشان الدورة دى كل ست شهور ولو فاتاتك الدورة دى لزام حتستنا لشهر 8 الجاى انما الحتميات انتا ممكن تاخدها بعد لمة تخلص برتى aانا حعمل كدا 

وعلى فكرة يا جماعة انا يوم الحد الجاى انشاء الله رايح ادفع الفلوس 

ولية واحد صحبى داخل معاية الدورة دى دفع امبارح 

والدفع كل يوم حد وياريت المحجزش يحجز لئنهم قربوا يكتفوا عشان الناس المش فى اسكندرية وداخلة الدورة دى تبقة عاملة حسبها


----------



## saizgax (4 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز هواينفع بس لازم تطلع بسبور بحرى الاول ونوع الكورسات دى ترجعلك انتافى فنيين ومهندسين بس خلى بالك الدورات تمنهاغالى شويه


----------



## clopos (4 يناير 2010)

سورى يامصطفى بجد انا عارف انى متقل عليك . بالنسبة لاستخراج البسبور البحرى ايه الاوراق المطلوبة والتكلفة والمكان لاستخراجه . وهل فى اقرار بيتكتب عليك انك مش بتشتغل فى اى شركة قطاع عام او حكومى


----------



## 00mostafa22 (4 يناير 2010)

يا معلم ولة يهمك مفيش مشاكل احنا اخوت 

بص يا سيدى انتا الاوال شوف موقفك من التجنيد اخد اعفة ولة تاجيل ولة اساسا معندكش المهم بتجيب موقفك من التجنيد لو انتا لسة سنك مجاش لى الجيش بتنزال على المديرية الامن الفى سموحة بتعمل حاجة اسمها 2 جند ولو معاك تاجيل او معاك اعفة بتروح على طول بتاخد الموئهل بتاعك وبتاخد لزام البطاقة اكيد وبتروح تنزال المينة باب واحد بتعمل تصريح كدا فى المكتبة الفى وش المينا ودا حيبقة فى حدود 5 جنية ونص وتقوالوا انك رايح لى التفتيش البحرى 

اة معلش خلابالك لزام تعمل فيش وتشبية وتكتب فى الفيش متوجة لتفتيش البحرى 

يبقة كدا الاوراق الموئهل والفيش وموقفك من التجنيد واتصور 12 صورة وخليهم معاك عشان حتحتجهم هناك عشان على ما اعتقد ان هما بيخدوا 9 او 7 صور منك وخلى الباقى معاك عشان حتحتاجهم بعد كدا 

وبعدين تاخد بعضك وتروح على المينا باب واحد تعمل تصريح دخول وبعدين تدخل على التفتيش البحرى 

وحتشترى دوسى من هناك وحتكتب فية اقرار انك مش شغال فى حاجة حكمية وكدا 

المهم بتدخل تقدم ورقك وبتصور البطاقة كمان 

وبعدين بتدفع حق البسبور تقريبن ب20 جنية وبتدخل بعد كدا تديهم الوصل الحتستلموا حيدولك 3 ورقات حتبصم عاليهم وحتاخد بعدك وحطير على مستشفى راس الطين البحرية لائنهم بيخلصوا الساعة 2 

يعنى انتا تنال من الصبح بدرى وهناك الكشف لو لئوال مرة ب325 حتكشف وبعد 20 يوم حتتصل بالتفتيش البحرى وتسئلهم اذا كنت نجحت فى الكشف ولة لاء وبعدين حيقوالولك امتة تيجى تستلموا لو كنت نجحت وبس وحتلقى النمرة بتاعت التفتيش البحرى عندك هناك 


انا حكتلك على كل الحتعملوا اهوا من لمة تنزال من بيتكوا لحد لمة تروح اى خدمة ولو اى حاجة تانى انا فى الخدمة


----------



## saizgax (5 يناير 2010)

هاى شباب ايه اخباركم ازيك يادرش عملت ايه اناقدمت خلاص ودفعت المصاريف والحمدلله على فكره المصاريف505دولار2778ج وسئلت وقلولى يوم 14/2اروح بس اناهروح الاسبوع الجاى اسئل على الكتب واطلع الكارنيه ووابقاقلى انتاعملت ايه


----------



## clopos (5 يناير 2010)

أنا متشكر جدا ليك يادرش . جزاك الله خيرا . وتقلت عليك بجد أنا عارف . ربنا يوفقنا جميعا انشاء الله .


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا صديق جديد ويارب تقبلونى معاكم:56:


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (5 يناير 2010)

انا اسمى عاطف غنيم وعايز اعرف منكم انا روحت سئلت الكابتن عيد عن الدورات الحتميه قلى مؤهلك ايه قولتلوه دبلوم تلمذه صناعيه قسم خراطه قلى هات الشهاده الاعداديه وخد دوره بحار احسنللك انتو ايه رائيوكم والبحار شغلوه ايه ارجو الخير والافضل ياشباب:56:


----------



## 00mostafa22 (6 يناير 2010)

اة منا عرفت يا saizgax صحبى راح قدم انا رايح يوم الحد الجاى انشاء الله اقدم عشان مكنتش اعرف ان يوم الحد دا التقديم وحبقة اقوالك على اخر الاخبار


----------



## 00mostafa22 (6 يناير 2010)

ولة يهمك يا clopos احنا اخوات وفى الخدمة ولو احتجت اى حاجة انا موجود


----------



## 00mostafa22 (6 يناير 2010)

والله يا عاطف مش عارف اية موضوع البحارة دا بس انشاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## 00mostafa22 (6 يناير 2010)

بس على فكرة يا *saizgax هما مدينك وصل دا حتروح بية مؤقتا وبعد شهر من الدراسة على ما اعتقد حيطلبوا منك صورا ويعملولك الكارنية دا الصحبى قالى عالية لمة راح دفع يوم الحد يعنى الكارنية مش حتستلموا دلوقتى 
*


----------



## navyman (6 يناير 2010)

انشاء الله انا داخل الدورة part b عايز اعرف التكلفة بالضبط 
انشاء الله نشوفك ونتعرفك عليك كلك


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (6 يناير 2010)

معلش يامصطفى انا رزلت عليك بجد بس ممكن اعرف اخد دورة ايه بالدبلوم الى معايا والله يكرمك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 يناير 2010)

ولة يهمك يا عاطف 

بس انتا معاك دبلوم صح طب روح طالع البسبور البحرى وبعدين خش دورة مهندس 3 برتى a عادى مش لزام تعمل الحوار بتاع الاعدادية دا 

وشوف اية احسنلك واعملوا 

وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 يناير 2010)

متشكر جدا يامصطفى بس علشان اطلع البسبور البحرى لازم يكون معايا اى دورة ولا لاء يامصطفى معلش ايه حكايت السمسار البحرى يا مصطفى الله يكرمك ويوفئك ان شاء الله بجد انت انسان طيب


----------



## saizgax (7 يناير 2010)

بص ياعاطف انامنصحكش بحكايه البحرىدى علشان بيبقاشغلهامتعب شويه وفلوسهامش حلوة بص انت ممكن تروح تعمل دورت كهربائى فى الاكاديميه وبتعمل فى حدود2000ج وبشهادة الدورة تطلع البسبورمساعدكهربائى وبعدين تعمل دورت مهندس ثالث ba ودورت الكهربائى دى تعتبرزى تحويل مساركدة وبيطلع بيهاالبسبور بس اهم حاجه يكون قدامك فرصه للشغل علشان الدورات دى غاليه شويه والدورة الوحدة مدتهاست شهور وربنامعاك ومرحب بيك صديق جديد


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 يناير 2010)

متشكر ياsaizgaxبس انا ممكن اخد دورت الكهربئى بدبلوم خراطه ومعلش انا تعبتوكم معايا كتير وربنا يوفئنا جميعا


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 يناير 2010)

ياعاطف انتا ممكن تروح تقدم الدبلوم بتاعك وطلع البسبور عادى 

بالنسبلة لحكاية سماسرة البحر دى وانتا طالع تشتغل انتا فاهم بلدنا بسم الله مشاء الله الجنية غالب الكارنية فيها يعنى معاك وسطة حتبقة باشا معكش وسطة معاك ربنا واتنين مليكة فا السمسرة دول بتدفعلهم فلوس وهما بيظبطوا مع قبطان المركب وبيشغلك عاليها


----------



## saizgax (8 يناير 2010)

ايوة يا عاطف ينفع والكهر بائى بر ضو مطلوبه لكن البحر ى زى منت عار ف اى حد ممكن يشتغل بحرى اناعندىواحد صحبى معاه دبلوم اكتر ونيات وعملها والدوره دى تعتبر تحو يل مسار وممكن تر وح الاكاديميه وتسئل اوولو انت ميش من الااسكندر يه ممكن تتصل وده رقم الاكاديميه035622388واسئل بر ضو وممكن تطلع البسبور بالدبلوم بتاعك بس لو انكتبلك خر اط وده التخصص ميش مطلوب قوى فلو عملت الدوره الكهر بائى دى تطلع البسبور بالشهاده بتاعت الا كاديميه كهر بائى وبعدين لما تحب تسئل على حاجه ائسل احنا كلنا اخوات وبنخدم بعض يا عطوف


----------



## عمده40 (8 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقكم ياشباب


----------



## saizgax (8 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيزmimi82انت ممكن تكمل فى التخصص بتا عك وتعمل ضابط ثالث بدل متقلب ميكانيكى يعنى ولو عا يز تبقا ميكا نيكى عا دى يعنى


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (8 يناير 2010)

سؤال اخير الله يكرمكم ينفع اخد دورت الكهربائى ومعايا تئجيل من الجيش معلش انا رزل


----------



## 00mostafa22 (9 يناير 2010)

ايوا يا عاطف عادى وانتا لمة طلع البسبور حيبقوا كتبنلك معاد التائجيل الجيش لحد كذا وبعدها البسبور بينتهى وتشوف موقفك من التجنيد وبعدين بتجددو تانى


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (9 يناير 2010)

متشكر جدا يا مصطفى انت وsaizgax بجد تعبتكوا معايا بما انكوا هتخدوا دورت المهندس ثالث a او b لازم يكون معايا لغة بالنسبه لدورت الكهربائى او المهندس


----------



## musicshow (9 يناير 2010)

سؤال يا جماعة بعد ازنكم انا عملت بسبور مهندس ميكانيكا بس بدور على شركات ومش عارف احسن شركة فى الخبرة وكدة انا ليسة مش ظفرت البسبور وبدور على سمسرة بردة 

انا محتاج النصيحة والمساعدة لو فية يعنى


----------



## saizgax (9 يناير 2010)

لاء ميش لازم بس دى حاجه بتتعلمهاليك انت لاءنك بتسافروبتتعامل معااجانب وبردوفى الدورة بناخدengleshمن ضمن الموادوانشاء الله اثناء الدورة انا رايح اخدكورس انجليزى واحترااف الغه هوامكلف بس بينفع انت منين ياعاطف


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (10 يناير 2010)

انامتشكر يا saizgax انت ومصطفى على كل المعلومات ديت وانا من طنطا وفخورجدا ان انا صديق معاكم وعايز اتعرف عليكم وربنا يوفئنا جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## غريد المرافئ (12 يناير 2010)

*أرجو المساعدة للأهمية .. بسرعة .. يا أصدقائي ..*

السلام عليكم .. صباح الورد .... انا عندي مؤسسة ... وبدأت اخوض مجال الصيانة البحرية ...
ابغى أعرف اكثر معلومات عن المضخات البحرية .... والمضخات الموجودة في السفن الخاصة بإطفاء الحرائق .. والسحب من مياه البحر .. ومواصفاتها ..... وكيفية عملها ... وماهي الشركات التي تبيع المضخات التي تعمل في البحر ... ارجوكم ... انا في ورطة ... بسبب شحة .. المعلومات ....


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (13 يناير 2010)

السيد- غريد المرافىء-بعد التحيه تقوم المضخات او الطلمبات بدور حيوى وهام فى الوحدات البحريه فهى تستخدم فى تفريغ تنكات المياه الموجوده فى السفينه عند دخولها الحوض لاعمال الصيانه او عند حدوث حريق لا قدر الله فهى تقوم او تساعد على اطفاوءها وتبداء هزه الطلمبات بالتشغيل عند سحب الفتيل بقوه فتحدث حركه ميكانيكيه تديرها نفس فكرة المواتير البحريه المسماه out board زاتية الحركه فتقوم بسحب المياه من والى البحر بقوة دفع وكميات هائله عبر خراطيم ضخمه متصله بالطلمبه - - اى خدمه - - - هشام جوده -- للعلم هزه الطلمبات موجوده بكثره فى مصر وبجميع الماركات


----------



## HAADY (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ غريد المرافئ :

ان العمل في اي مجال بحاجة لتجميع الخبرات الضرورية قبل الخوض فيه 

واسلوبك في طلب المعلومة يدل على تسرع كبير في اجراءات تسلم العمل لان اعمال صيانة المضخات عامة والطوارئ خاصة على ظهر السفن هي مسؤلية كبيرة تستوجب من الورشة التي تقوم باعمال الصيانة خبرة وموثوقية تغطيها احدى مؤسسات التصنيف العالمية او على اقل تقدير خبرة عملية في صيانة المضخات البحرية باسلوب علمي وتقني معتمد 

يمكنك الرجوع الى سجلات صانع المضخة الموجودة في مكتب كبير مهندسيين السفينة او بالاعتماد على لوحة بيانات المضخة المرفقة عليها للرجوع الى شركة التصنيع على الانترنت فهي التي تستطيع افادتك في هكذا موضوع لاحقا ويمكنك ادراج كلمة Marine pumps على متصفح البحث ليعطيك معلومات وافية عن المواقع التي تبحث في امور المضخات البحرية 

واعلم ان من اهم الامور في اعمال الصيانة للمعدات البحرية ان تعلم ان جودة اصلاحك تساوي سلامة ارواح واموال كبيرة جدا سيحاسبك عليها الله يوما ان خيرا فخير وان شرا فشر فاحرص على دقة وموثوقية وسلامة الاصلاح او انتظر حتى تصل الى المرحلة المناسبة باتباعك دورات لزيادة الخبرة في هكذا مجالات 

راجيا لك التوفيق


----------



## saizgax (13 يناير 2010)

لااشكرعلى واجب ياعطوف وكفايه بس ان احنا عرفناك ودرش راح فين ميش باين يادرش انت قدمت ولالاءعلشان الدراسه هتبدء7 _2وطمناعليك


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (13 يناير 2010)

على فكره ياsaizgax انت ما قولتليش النووى سائل ام غاز وربنا يوفئك انت و درش فى دراستكم وقولولى على نظام الدراسه وكده


----------



## 00mostafa22 (15 يناير 2010)

ازيكوا يا جماعة معلش على التاخير 

ازيك يا *saizgax انا روحت يوم الحد الفات قدمت وقالوالى لزام تجيب موافقة من دكتور محمد عبد العزيز رئيس قسم الهندسة البحرية وبعدين رحت مبنى الهندسة البحرية وطلعت لسكرتيرة بتاعتوا واديتها الورق بتاعى عشان اخد الموافقة على الورق فضلت واقف ساعتين وبعدين السكرتيرة نديت عالية وقلتلى انا كتبت اسمك فى الكشف بس تعالة يوم الحد الجاى وتاخد الموافقة عشان العدد كتير 

وانتوا حظكوا ان اول دفعة كانت من غير موافقات انما البعد كدا بموافقات 
وانا لسة حروح يوم الحد بعد بكرا يعنى تانى وربنا يسهل واخد الموافقة عشان اروح ادفع المصاريف واريح دماغى 
*


----------



## 00mostafa22 (15 يناير 2010)

ادعوالى يا جماعة يكونوا لسة بيقبلوا ويدونى الموافقة يارب عشان بتقوالى السكرتيرة ان العدد كبير وادعى المرة الجاية تاخد الموافقة يارب


----------



## 00mostafa22 (15 يناير 2010)

saizgax انا عاوز ايميلك ممكن


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (15 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله هيوفئك بس انا عايز اعرف موافقه على ايه


----------



## 00mostafa22 (16 يناير 2010)

موافقة على الورق بتاعى 

بس انا خالى امبارح كلم عصام سالم عشان طالع هوا صحبوا وقالوا خلية يجيلى يوم الحد وانا حقبل ورقوا الحمد لله ويارب نخلص من الحوار دا


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله لما هو خير


----------



## 00mostafa22 (16 يناير 2010)

انشاء الله يا elwrd1987


----------



## saizgax (16 يناير 2010)

بص طريق السمسرةدة ميش كويس الااذاكان هيعينك فى شركه صحيح ممكن بس فى شركات كتيرممكن تقدم فيها السى فى بتاعك وربنايكرمك انشاء الله والواحدميعرفش نصيبو فين وده رابط لبعض الشركات الى ممكن تلاقى فيه الى انتا عايزة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169646.htmlودة رابط للشركات المصريه وربنا يوفئك انشاء اللهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133830.html


----------



## 00mostafa22 (16 يناير 2010)

انشاء الله 
انا رايح بكرا اشوف اية الكلام وخالى كلم واحد فى الاكادمية صحبوا حيخلصلى الحوار دا وربنا يسهل بكرا حبقة اقوالك على الحصل انشاء الله


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (16 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله هيقبلوا ورئك وهتكمل معsaizgax وطمنى عملت ايه ربنا معاك


----------



## musicshow (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا بشمهندس saizgax وان شاء الله ربنا يكرم


----------



## 00mostafa22 (17 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله يا جماعة اتقبلت بواسطة والله لئن هما خلاص كدا استكفوا الحمد لله دفعت واخد وصل المصاريف وظبط الكلام


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (17 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله يامصطفى على قبول ورئك وعبال اجتياز الدوره بنجاح وابقى قول على نظام الدراسه وكده مصطفى انت طلعت البسبور البحرى قبل الدوره


----------



## 00mostafa22 (17 يناير 2010)

اة طلعتوا ولزام البسبور عشان تدخل الدورة يا عاطف


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (17 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن أخوتي الأعزاء تشرحوا لي معنى ( لكل واحدهيعمل دورة مهندس ثالث) لأنه أنا مهندس من سورية وخريج عام 1980 وأنتم أكيد من مصر الشقيقة وحابب أعرف المعنى مابين الهلالين .
وشكرا لاهتمامكم سلفا


----------



## 00mostafa22 (17 يناير 2010)

اهلا بيك يا احمد معانا منورانا 

بص يا احمد لكل واحدة دورة مهندس 3 بحرى 

دى دورة فى الاكادمية البحرية بتاخدها ومقسوما لقسمين اوب لمة بتنجح فيهم الاكادمية بتتديك شهادة مهندس 3 وهك>ا لو عاوز مهندس تانى نفس الكلام لحد كبير مهندسين وبس اى حاجة تانى احنا فى الخدمة


----------



## saizgax (17 يناير 2010)

مرحب بيك الاخ العزيزمن سوريا بص هواكل تخصص وليه الغه بتاعته والمهندس التالت دى شهادة من الاكاديميه البحريه ودى بيتجمع فيها جميع التخصصات من ميكانيكا وكهربا والذى منه ودى اول مرحله علشان تبقى مهندس بحرى لو انتا ميش مهندس يعنى بتعدى على السبع مر احل مهندس تالت بر تى ا وبعدين بتشتغل فترة فى البحر وتعمل مهندس تا لت بر تى bومهندس تانى بر تى ا وهكزا لحد متعمل كبير مهند سين وتشتغل فى البحر يا معلم
وبتبقا در اسه بفلوس ومعظمها بتكون ست شهور واقل دور ة بتتكلف 505دولااروبتبقا الدر اسه عملى ونظرى واى خدمه


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (18 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الزميلان العزيزان / Mostafa - Saizgax
أشكركما على الايضاح الذي قدمتاهما للنظام المتيع للمراتب الهندسية بجمهورية مصر الشقيقة .
وللعلم بالشيء فان المتبع لدينا بسورية الحصول على المراتب الهندسية التالية من نقابة المهندسين ولكل مرتبة زمن خاص بها والخضوع لفحص فني أمام لجان هندسية ولكل الاختصاصات :
1- مهندس ممارس
2- مهندس أصيل
3- مهندس رأي 
لكما تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (18 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه انا عندى سؤال بالنسبه للبسبور البحرى اطلعوه فى اى وقت وكنت عايز اعرف معاد الدورات الكهربائى والمهندس الثالث على مدار السنه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saizgax (18 يناير 2010)

بص ياعاطف البسبورممكن تطلعوفى اى وقت وانت اكيدعارف الورق المطلوب وتكلفتو حوالى400ج اما بالنسبه لدورة المهندسين عامتادى بتتعمل مرتين فى السنه واحدة فى شهر2 والتانيه فى شهر8وداطبعن لاازم بتقدم قبليها بفترة علشان بيبقا العددمحدوديعنى بتابع متا بيفتحوباب القبول وفى نقطه فى معظم الشركات الى بتعمل فى المجال البحرى هياالى بتدفع تمن الدورات دى للفنيين مقابل الاستفادة من الخبرة بتعتهم يعنى وممكن تعمل انتا اول دورة على حسابك والشركه الى بتدفعلك باقى الدورات ودابيحصل فى معظم الشركات ودامقا بل انك بتمضى على شيكات بتمن الدورة علشان متعملكش الدورة وتخلع وتروح شركه تانيه ولوحبيت تخلع يامعلم تقولك هات الى عليك علشان فى دورات غاليه جدان امابالنسبه لدورة الكهربائى والله معرفش هيامفتوحه ولا ليهاميعاد ممكن تتصل بالاكاديميه وتقولهم عايز قسم القبول والتسجيل واى حديردعليك اسئله هما الى هيدلوك< وسلام>


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (18 يناير 2010)

معلش انا تعبتك معايا وعارف انك اتخنقت منى بس بجد انا متشكر جدا يا saizgax


----------



## saizgax (20 يناير 2010)

لاوالله ياعاطف بالعكس انامبسوط منك انك بتسئل محناياماسئلنا بردوولوكل واحدبيخلى معلوماتولنفسوفمحدش هيتعلم حاجه


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (20 يناير 2010)

يا saizgax فين درش انا كنت عايز اتعرف عليكم للصداقه:56:


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة موضوع رائع وانا مكنتش اعرف حاجة نهائى عن الموضوع ده ولكن بدأت افهم بعض النقاط

وليا كذا استفسار

دلوقتى انا كلية التعليم الصناعى تخصص تبريد وتكييف الهواء 

اللى انا فهمته انى بطلع بسبور بحرى / وبروح اقدم على الدورة

1-اللى عايز افهمه هو اى حد لازم يبدأ من دورة مهندس تالت ولا فى ناس ممكن تبدأ مثلا من مهندس تانى

2-لما اخد الدورة بتاعة مهندس تالت هشتغل ازاى " يعنى هيبقى بقدم سى فى زى العادى ولا ايهوهل لازم واسطة " وايضا المسمى بيكون ايه " مساعد فنى ولا فنى ولا مهندس "

3- المرتبات بعد كدة ان شاء الله بتكون نظامها ايه " تقريبا طبعا "

4- لو انا معنديش واسطة ..وخدت الدورة دى ممكن اشتغل ولا لا ؟

اسف على الاطالة ..ومعلش هتقل عليكم

شكرا ليكم وتقبلوا سلامى​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (21 يناير 2010)

انا موجود يا عاطف اهوا اخبارك اية


----------



## 00mostafa22 (21 يناير 2010)

بص يا جلاال انا حجوابك على اسئلتك دى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*-اللى عايز افهمه هو اى حد لازم يبدأ من دورة مهندس تالت ولا فى ناس ممكن تبدأ مثلا من مهندس تانى

بص يا عاطف هوا ممكن اى حد ياخد الدورة دى بس لزام البسبور البحرى والمؤهل بتاعوا يكون معاهم 

تانى نقطة اى حد عاوز يدخل مهندس 3 لزام ياخدها على جزئين a , p انما لو متخرج من كلية هندسة وراح ياخد الدورة دى حيدخل على b على طول 



**-لما اخد الدورة بتاعة مهندس تالت هشتغل ازاى " يعنى هيبقى بقدم سى فى زى العادى ولا ايهوهل لازم واسطة " وايضا المسمى بيكون ايه " مساعد فنى ولا فنى ولا مهندس "


عادى يا عاطف لمة تخلص الدورة ا الهى اول جزاء من شهادة مهندس 3 بتروح تقدم فى اى شركت ملاحة عشان تخدم 6 شهور فى البحر ولزام تخدم اعالى بحار عشان تظفر البسبور 
وبالنسبة لرتبتك على المركب انتا مش حيتقال عاليك مهندس الة لمة تخلص الجزئين والاكادمية تديك شهادة بمهندس 3 يعنى حتعتبر مساعد مهندس فى الاوال لحد لمة تخلص الدورة بتاعتك وبعد كدا يتقال عاليك مهندس 3


**- المرتبات بعد كدة ان شاء الله بتكون نظامها ايه " تقريبا طبعا "

النا عرفتوا بالنسبة لمرتبات 

حتبداء من المكنيكى 550 دولار ودا اقل مرتب فى البحر مهندس 3 1500 لحد 2000 دولار حسب الشركة النتا فيها 

مهندس تانى 2500 لحد 3000 دولاء كبير مهندسين 4000 دولاء لحد 5000 دولار المرتبات مش ثابتة تختلف عن كل شركة بتشتغل فيها 

** لو انا معنديش واسطة ..وخدت الدورة دى ممكن اشتغل ولا لا ؟


والله انتا عايش فى مصر يعنى بلد الكوسة والوسايط انتا فاهم بس انتا وحظك يعنى انتا ممكن تقدم ورقك ولو محتجين حيخدوك اكيد وممكن لو عندك واسطة اكيد وانتا مغمض انشاء الله حتستلم شغلك 

لو معندكش وسطة بقة فى عند المينة كدا ناس قاعدة كدا اسمها سماسرة البحر دا بياخد منك مبلغ معين بس هوا كتير شوية يعنى 5000 او 7000 تلاف عشان يظبط مع القبطان وطبعن القبطان الحيطلعك لية نسبة فى الفلوس الحتدفعها دى لى السمسار وخلاص تستلم شغلك 

وبس اى حاجة تانى انا فى الخدمة اى سوئال اى استفسار انا موجود 
**
*


----------



## saizgax (21 يناير 2010)

الله ينوريادرش بس ممكن اضيف حاجه بص ياجلال الافضل انك تدورعلى الكوسه قصدى الوسطه يامعلم علشان السماسرةدى كدة كدة وبتاع ازاى يعنى ممكن السمسارياخدمنك المليمات يامعلم ويطلعك على مركب وتشتغل وتطلع على المركب وممكن القبطان بعدماالمركب تسرح فى الميه يطلع ندل ويقولك اشتغل بحرى تنضف بقا ويطلع عينك واهيه داقنى لوعرفت تتجمع على السمسارتانى ولولقيته ميش هتاخدمعاة حق ولاباطل فل افضل انك تقدم فى الشركات او تدورعلى وسطه


----------



## saizgax (21 يناير 2010)

ياعاطف ابقاابعت ايميلك انادا ايميللى xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

لايصح وضع اميلات ارجو الاالتزام لعدم حذف الموضو ع كليا.


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (21 يناير 2010)

انا تمام يامصطفى بس كنت بطمن عليك عملت ايه و متشكر يا saizgax


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا مصطفى انتا و saizgax بجد انا مكنتش متوقع الرد بسرعة لكن بصراحة انتم رجالة وناس محترمة :20:

بس لازم اعلق بقى :75:

1- دلوقتى انا درست تقريبا مواد هندسة فى الكلية.. والكلية كلية عملية لازم بردو ابدأ من الاول ؟

2- هو مينفعش اشتغل فى البحر من غير ما ادرس فى الاكاديمية " يعنى بالمؤهل بتاعى ؟

وشكرا ليكم واتمنى ليكم التوفيق:13:

تقبلوا سلامى​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (22 يناير 2010)

انا تمام الحمد لله يا عاطف وانتا اخبارك اية 

الحمد لله يا عاطف كلوا تمام وظبط فى الاكادمية


----------



## 00mostafa22 (22 يناير 2010)

بص يا جلاال

*- دلوقتى انا درست تقريبا مواد هندسة فى الكلية.. والكلية كلية عملية لازم بردو ابدأ من الاول ؟

لاء لزام حتبداء من الاوال مفيش بس الة بتوع كلية الهندسة هما البيخدوها من نصها 

وكمان انتا شوف المؤهل بتاعك اية وحيكتبوالك اية فى البسبور عشان انتا ممكن يكتبوالك مساعد ظابط ادارى فى البسبور وبكدا حيبقة انتا ملكش دعوة بالهندسة البحرية وتدخل فى مجال الملاحة البحرية 

وتدخل دورات فى الاكادمية ظابط تالت وتانى واول 

انما لو كنت عاوز هندسة ممكن تعمل حاجة اسمها تحويل مسار فى الاكادمية عشان تبقة تبع الهندسة البحرية 

انتا وحظك وحسب ميكتبوالك فى البسبور 

**هو مينفعش اشتغل فى البحر من غير ما ادرس فى الاكاديمية " يعنى بالمؤهل بتاعى ؟

لاء ينفع طبعن بس لو مش عاوز تدخل فى حوار الاكادمية دا 

بتروح المينا فى معهد تدريب الموانى باب 27 فى المينا وتدخل هناك حاجة اسمها الحتميات ودى بتعد معاك بتاع 3 اسابيع الهوا حيدربوك على السلامة والنجاة ومكافحة الحرايق والحجات دى وتشتغل على المركب بس على حسب شغلتك المكتوبة فى البسبور 

وابل متفكر تعمل اى حاجة من الحجات دى كلها 
لزام تطلع البسبور البحرى الاوال 


اى سوئال تانى انا فى الخدمة 
*


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (22 يناير 2010)

يا اخى الفاضل بما انك حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه بحريه وبناء سفن انصحك بالعمل فى مواقع الأنتاج كى تستفيد وتفيد وسيبك من البحر مش ها تستفاد الا بالغربه وتضييع الوقت وبعدين ها تقضيها جلوس ليل ونهار فى المركب انما الحركه حلوه داخل قطاع الأنتاج ومواقع العمل وفى الأخر انت وراحتك


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (23 يناير 2010)

والله يا مصطفى ملكش حل بتجاوب على الاسئلة بطريقة سهلة وجميلة جدا شكرا ليك بجد

تقبل سلامى ​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (23 يناير 2010)

جلال عبد الستار ربنا يخليك يا معلم ولو فى سوئال تانى انا فى الخدمة


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (24 يناير 2010)

اخبارك ايه يا saizgax انت و مصطفى مفيش مواضيع جديده


----------



## مهندجاروش (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مهند جاروش من سوريا وانا رح ادخل دورة مهندس تالت وهي حتبدأ باذن الله في 14/2/2010


----------



## shancote (25 يناير 2010)

_هل ممكن اقدم فيها الوقتي ولا مش هلحق_


----------



## shancote (25 يناير 2010)

*أرجو المساعده في هذا الموضوع ؟*

_بـــــسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
_هل يوجد دورات داخل الاكاديمية البحرية لأخذ شهادة ضابط ثاني ملاحة عن طريق الدورات ولا لازم ادرس 4سنين في الاكاديمية وإذا كان في دورات ايه الشروط الالتحاق بيها ومصاريفها والمدة الدورة_ 

_انا خريج تربية رياضية 2009 عندي 22 سنة_​ 
_ارجوا الافاده في هذا الموضوع وشكرا....._​


----------



## shancote (25 يناير 2010)

_أرجو المساعده في هذا الموضوع ؟_


----------



## shancote (26 يناير 2010)

_ارجوا يا جماعه الرد علي موضوعي لان انا محتاجه ضروري_


----------



## 00mostafa22 (27 يناير 2010)

عاطف عبدالرؤف اهوا مستنين الجديد


----------



## 00mostafa22 (27 يناير 2010)

مهندجاروش انتا حضرتك داخل برتى ا ولة ب


----------



## 00mostafa22 (27 يناير 2010)

shancote

مع الاسف مش حتلحق لو عاوز تقدم استنا شهر 8 الجاى انشاء الله وقدم


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (27 يناير 2010)

لا اوافق الاخوة الكرام فعمل المهندس البحرى ليس بالضرورة ان يكون على الناقلات او السفن فكثير من الشركات التى تدير اعمال الخدمات البحرية او تدير الموانئ بحاجة الى هذا التخصص لتسيير اعمالها ، وانا المتحدث اليكم انتقلت من العمل بالبحر الى احدى الشركات التى تعمل بالمجال البحرى وقد استفدت كثيرا من هذه التجربه


----------



## mimi82 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عبدالمنعم ايوب ارجو المساعده ان استطعت مساعدتي ولك وافر الشكر
انا حاصل علي شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث القسم الاول ومعايا 3 شهادات حتميه وكنت عايز اخدم في البحر عشان اكمل الجزء الثاني من الشهاده بس للاسف معنديش واسطه ورحت لسمسره بس مش بيردوا يشغلوا حد مخدمش قبل كده لو تقدر تساعدني اكون متشكر جدا انا الاميل بتاعي [email protected]
ممكن تراسلني عليه او تليفوني 
0144760599
السلام عليكم


----------



## mimi82 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا ارجو المساعده ان استطعت مساعدتي ولك وافر الشكر
انا حاصل علي شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث القسم الاول ومعايا 3 شهادات حتميه وكنت عايز اخدم في البحر عشان اكمل الجزء الثاني من الشهاده بس للاسف معنديش واسطه ورحت لسمسره بس مش بيردوا يشغلوا حد مخدمش قبل كده لو تقدر تساعدني اكون متشكر جدا انا الاميل بتاعي 
ممكن تراسلني عليه او تليفوني 
0144760599
السلام عليكم


----------



## saizgax (28 يناير 2010)

هااااااااااااى شباب كيفكم جميعا عامل ايه يادرش كيف حالك عاطف مهندعلى فكرة الدراسه هتبداءيوم 7 \2ميش 14\2وهمامعلقين ورقه هناك بكدة بس انتا a ولاBعاطف انشاءالله فى موضيع كتيرة عندى وانامعاكم انشاءالله ومتابع


----------



## يوسف عبد الحليم (29 يناير 2010)

انا اخوكم يوسف عبدالحليم من السودان وحاليا في الاسكندرية في ميامي
وكنت بدرس ثلاثة سنة في الاكاديمية البحرية السودانية لكن ربنا ماوفق وقلت احول هندسة واخش مهندس ثالث a ويوم الاحد بدفع الرسوووم والدراسة قالوا لي يوم 7؟2 يعني خلاص قربت.......




تشرفنا كتييييييييييييييير ياشباب وتقبلوني صديق جديد معاكم

ده ايميلي
[xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

لا يصح وضع اميلات 
المشرف


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (29 يناير 2010)

معلش نسيت اسئلك يا saizgax انت و مصطفى علىكل الاوراق المطلوبه لدورت المهندس الثالث برتى a


----------



## الجوارجى (29 يناير 2010)

*استفسار*

في البداية سلامي لكل الأحباء أعضاء المنتدى ، ودي أول مشاركة ليا وكنت عايز استفسر عن شوية حاجات بعد اذنكم :

انا حاصل على معهد فني تجارى شعبة ادارة موسسات (محاسبة وحاسب إلى) ، ونفسي اشتغل في البحر وسالت قالولى لازم ادخل دورة تدريبية من الأربعة دول:
[font=&quot]1.[font=&quot] [/font][/font]بحار[font=&quot].[/font]
[font=&quot]2.[font=&quot] [/font][/font]ميكانيكي بحري[font=&quot].[/font]
[font=&quot]3.[font=&quot] [/font][/font]كهربائي بحري[font=&quot].[/font]
[font=&quot]4.[font=&quot] [/font][/font]أخصائي تبريد وتكييف[font=&quot].[/font]
ودي مدتها أربع شهور – وبدرس معاها الدورات الحتمية – بس في ناس نصحوني ان الدوارات دى لو اخدت واحدة منها هتخرج بحار امسح وانضف في المركب ، ولو ميكانيكي هبقى زيات (أزيت المكن) ... الخ – وانا بشتغل محاسب في شركة كويسه بس بردة نفسي اشتغل في البحر ، وبردة نوع من تحسين المعيشة – بس مش لدرجة عامل (إلى حد ما في نظري).

هل ممكن أخد الدورات الحتمية واطلع جواز السفر البحري ويتكتب فيه مساعد ضابط أدارى؟
هل ممكن بعد كده ادخل دورة ضابط ثالث على طول بدون فترة عمل على البحر؟ 
اذا طلب فترة خبرة فما هي اعمال مساعد الضابط الثالث على المركب؟
ما هي وظيفة الضابط الثالث على المركب؟
ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟
ما هي المرتبات التقريبية للضابط الثالث؟

ولكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير......

أخوكم : هاني الجوارجى.


----------



## saizgax (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم مرحب بيك اخ يوسف من السودان ومرحب بيك الجورجى بالنسبه للسؤالات الى انتاسئتها اولاانت لوحابب انك تشتغل فى البحرالبحرشغله الى حدن ماغربه يعنى بتقضى نص عمرك فى البحر فلو انتاشايف ان شغلك ميش كويس وعايز تروح البحر لازم تشوفلك وسطه كويسه تضمنلك الشغل علشان الدورات الى انتا هتعملهامكلفه شويه ومدت الدورة 6اشهرللدورة الواحدةعلشان متتعبش نفسك وتخصر شغلك وتكلف نفسك وفى لااخرتقعدتلف وراالسماسرة وتبقاتعب ليك وانامعرفش بصراحه ان مؤهلك دة ينفع يطلعلك البسبورضابط ولالاءامالوحبيت تعمل دورة فنى كويسه ميكانيكى اوكهربائى وخللى بالك اى حدبيشتغل لازم يمربمرحله الزيات وانت ممكن تعمل الدورة وبعدمتخلصهاتعمل دوررة مهندس تالت aوتكمل وتبقامهندس بحرى وداالافضل وابعدعن دورة البحاردى علشان بيبقاشغلهامتعب شويه ومرتبتهاميش كويسه


----------



## saizgax (29 يناير 2010)

عاطف الاوراق المطلوبه لددورة المهندس الثالث صورة من الجواز سفرالبحرى وصورة من المؤهل بتاعك وفى استمارة هناك فى الاكاديميه بتملااهاانت بس وموعيدالتقديم بيبقااول شهر1 وشهر7ودىميعادفتح باب التسجيل


----------



## الجوارجى (29 يناير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]في البدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ية أشكرك آخى [/FONT]saizgax[FONT=&quot] على سرعة ردة وأسلوبك اللبق ده [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]لو حابب انك تشتغل فى البحر شغله الى حدن ماغربه يعنى بتقضى نص عمرك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى البحر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انا فعلا حابب حياة البحر وشغل البحر وخصوصا السفر واني إلف العالم زى مابيقولوا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلو انتا شايف ان شغلك ميش كويس ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شغلي كويس - بس كشاب طموح وعايز أكون نفسي وابني حياتي يبقى شغل مش كويس، وخصوصا أنى مش بحب موضوع السلف دة وعمري ما استلفت في حياتي يعنى مش هستلف فلوس علشان أكون نفسي مثلا ،– طبعا الحمدلله على كل حال – لكن اسعي ياعبد وانا اسعي معاك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعايز تروح البحر لازم تشوفلك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسطه كويسه تضمنلك الشغل؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للاسف مافيش – بس هو انا اعرف واحد عنده شركة تخليص جمركي قلى ممكن لو اخدت الدوارات دى يشغلنى على سفينة عربية ودى مرتباتها بتبقى قليلة ، وبصراحة مش متاكد من كلامة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]علشان الدورات الى انتا هتعملها مكلفه شويه ومدت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الدورة 6 اشهر للدورة الواحدة علشان متتعبش نفسك وتخصر شغلك وتكلف نفسك وفى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لااخرتقعد تلف ورا السماسرة وتبقا تعب ليك؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أشكرك على اهتمامك بيا - وفعلا انا هخسر شغلي وأبيع العربية تمنها حوالي 19000 علشان اعمل الدورات دى . يعنى هخسر كل حاجة – علشان كده انا بحاول اسأل وأدور قبل ما ابدأ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وانا معرفش بصراحة ان مؤهلك دة ينفع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يطلعلك البسبور ضابط ولا لاء؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نحاول نسأل ......[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اما لوحبيت تعمل دورة فنى كويسه ميكانيكى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اوكهربائى وخللى بالك اى حد بيشتغل لازم يمر بمرحله الزيات وأنت ممكن تعمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الدورة وبعد متخلصها تعمل دوررة مهندس تالت [/FONT]** a**[FONT=&quot]وتكمل وتبقا مهندس بحرى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ودا الافضل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى ممكن اخد دورة ميكانيكى وبعدها على طول اقدم من غير فترة خدمة فى البحر؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وابعد عن دورة البحار دى علشان بيبقا شغلها متعب شويه ومرتبتها ميش[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كويسه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اشكرك مرة اخرى على اهتمامك وانا فعلا مش هقدم فى دورة زى دى بعد اللى سمعته عنها.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]واشكرك مرة اخرى اخى [/FONT]*saizgax


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (29 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يا saizgax على تعبك معايا وبجد انا فخور انى اتعرفت عليك و ربنا معاك ويوفئك انت و مصطفى ان شاء الله


----------



## 00mostafa22 (30 يناير 2010)

ازيكوا يا جماعة معلش على التاخير منى 

ازيا يا عاطف عامل اية 


بس يا الجوارجى

الاسئلة المكنتش عرفها ردها عندى بنسبة لبسبور بتاعك ومؤهلك دا حيتكتبلك فية ظابط ادارى كويس 

يبقة انتا كدا دخلت فى طريق الملاحة البحرية واول مطلع البسبور البحرى ويتكتبلك فية ظابط ادارى تاخد بعضك وتطلع على الاكادمية وتقدم على دورة ظابط 3 

اما بقة لو انتا عاوز تدخل فى حوار الهندسة البحرية وانتا بسبورك ظابط ادارى فى حاجة فى الاكادمية اسمها تحويل مسار ودا امتحان كدا بتدخلوا وبيديك مواد رياضية تحلها ولو نجحت فية تبداء فى عمل دورة ميكانيكى لائن انتا مش حينفع تدخل دورة مكيكانيكى او مهندس 3 خالص طول ما البسبور بتاعك مكتوب فية ظابط ادارى 

انا بنصحك لو دخلت حوار البحر خش على ظابط 3 عشان توصل لمهندس 3 ادامك حوارات كتير ان تغير مسار من ملاحة لهندسة 

وطبعن متبدائش الحوار الة وانتا واثق من كل حاجة واتاكد عشان متبوظش الدنيا وترجع تقوال ياريت الجرا مكان ولو عندك واسطة يبقة تمااااااااام اوى وجت من عند ربنا 

لو معاكش بتقدم فى اى شركة ملاحة وانتا وشطرتك بقة 


وبالنسبة لحتميات يتخدها ابل الدورة يا تخدها بعد الدورة اليريحك ودى اتنقلت من الاكادمية لى باب 27 فى المينا هيئة تدريب الموانى 

وحتخدها فى 3 اسابيع بس 

ولو اى حاجة مش فهمها او مش واضحة ابقة قوالى وانا حوضحالك


----------



## Yahiaahm (31 يناير 2010)

*الكلمة الطيبة صدقة*



eyncom قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الدال على الخير كفاعله ارجو كل من لديه معلومة يتقدم بها واجره على الله وبدون تجريح


:60:


----------



## shancote (1 فبراير 2010)

_ايه يا جماعه مفيش رودود خالص _

_ارجوا الرد علي موضوعي للاهمية القصوي_


----------



## shancote (1 فبراير 2010)

*أستفسار هام بخصوص ضابط ملاحة ؟*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _

_اريد ان اعرف هل يوجد بالاكاديمية البحرية دورات لتأهلك ضابط ملاحة ولا لازم ادرس 4 سنين في قسم الملاحة البحرية في الاكاديمية . _

_وإذا كان في دورات فما هي شروطها وتكاليف الدورة ومدتها علمل بأني خريج تربية رياضية 2009 وعندي 22 سنة . _

_ارجو الافادة بسرعة وبكل دقة وشكرا......_​


----------



## shancote (1 فبراير 2010)

_لو سمحت ممكن استفسار _

_انا خريج كلية تربية رياضية 2009 وعندي 22 سنة ممكن اقدم علي دورة ضابط ثالث ملاحة بالاكاديمية البحرية _

_وايه هي شروط التقدم للدورة وتكاليفها ومدتها وامتي التقديم _

_ارجو الافاده السريعة_


----------



## 00mostafa22 (1 فبراير 2010)

الشروط انك لزام يبقة معاك البسبور البحرى ويكون مكتوب فية ظابط ادارى وصورة من المؤهل بتاعك وبتروح تسحب استمارة وبتحتار منها ظابط 3 ومواعيد التقديم اول شهر واحد ودى طبعن خلاص اتقفلت يبقة قدامك فرصة لحد شهر 8 تطلع البسبور البحرى دا لو مكنتش انتا طلعتوا يعنى وبتروح الاكادمية فى اول شهر واحد التكاليف موفرة شوية ومدتها بتبقة 6 شهور


----------



## الجوارجى (1 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك آخى مصطفى​الأسئلة المكنتش عرفها ردها عندي بنسبة لبسبور بتاعك ومؤهلك دا حيتكتبلك فيه ضابط أدارى كويس​ضابط أدارى - طيب كويس الحمد لله انا مش عايز اكتر من كده . بدل ما ادخل في حوار بحري والكلام ده.​كدا دخلت في طريق الملاحة البحرية وأول مطلع البسبور البحري ويتكتبلك فيه ضابط أدارى تاخد بعضك وتطلع على الاكادمية وتقدم على دورة ضابط 3​بردة كويس الحمد لله يعنى من غير فترة خدمة في البحر . يبقى معنى الكلام . أنى بعد دورة ضابط ثالث هشتغل ضابط ثالث على طول.

اما بقة لو انتا عاوز تدخل فى حوار الهندسة البحرية وانتا بسبورك ضابط أدارى في حاجة في الاكادمية اسمها تحويل مسار ودا امتحان كدا بتدخلوا وبيديك مواد رياضية تحلها ولو نجحت فية تبداء فى عمل دورة ميكانيكي لائن انتا مش حينفع تدخل دورة مكيكانيكى او مهندس 3 خالص طول ما البسبور بتاعك مكتوب فيه ضابط أدارى​لا . انا حابب شغل الملاحة والسفر . لان فى مهندسين كتير بتشتغل في المينا ومش بتسافر . 

انا بنصحك لو دخلت حوار البحر خش على ظابط 3 عشان توصل لمهندس 3 ادامك حوارات كتير ان تغير مسار من ملاحة لهندسة​كلامك مظبوط طبعا . وانا هعمل بالنصيحة بتاعتك دى – لان المشوار كده هيطول.​وطبعن متبدائش الحوار الة وانتا واثق من كل حاجة واتاكد عشان متبوظش الدنيا وترجع تقوال ياريت الجرا مكان ولو عندك واسطة يبقة تمااااااااام اوى وجت من عند ربنا​هو الكلام معناه أنى مش هابيع العربية "الحمد لله" واطلع جواز السفر وأكمل في الشركة اللي انا فيها لحد لم أكمل مبلغ دورة ضابط ثالث . وقرشين كده علشان المصاريف . واخد اجازة ستة شهور بدون مرتب من الشغل . وادخل الدورة وارجع الشغل وأدور على شغل وانا شغال – لان موضوع الواسطة ده يعتبر مش موجود "لانى مش واثق فيه" فاانا هتكل على الله ومش هتكل على بشر . وهو قادر على كل شئ.​لو معاكش بتقدم فى اى شركة ملاحة وانتا وشطرتك بقة​بإذن ربنا هعمل كده وربنا يسهل.​وبالنسبة لحتميات يتخدها ابل الدورة يا تخدها بعد الدورة اليريحك ودى اتنقلت من الاكادمية لى باب 27 فى المينا هيئة تدريب الموانى وحتخدها فى 3 اسابيع بس 
طيب كويس يعنى ممكن اطلع جواز السفر على طول من غير ادخل الحتميات فى السقعة والبرد ده "هههههههه".

ولو اى حاجة مش فهمها او مش واضحة ابقة قوالى وانا حوضحالك​اه فعلا انا اسف فى 3 اسئلة كمان​*ما هي أعمال الضابط الثالث على المركب؟*
*ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟*
*ما هي المرتبات التقريبية للضابط الثالث أو الضابط الادارى ؟*
​*انا بقدملك كل شكر واحترام على تعبك ومحبتك وبشكر كل أعضاء المنتدى.*​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (1 فبراير 2010)

*ما هي أعمال الضابط الثالث على المركب؟

اكيد فى شغل الملاحة البحرية ومتبعة سير المركب 


**ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟

والله مش عارف بس انا ممكن اسئلك انا انشاء الله حبتدى دورة مهندس 3 يوم الحد الجاى انا ممكن ابقة اسئلك وحرد عاليك بالمبلغ بالظبط 

اما بقة حكايت مقسمة لجزئين دى 

معتقدش لائن وانا بسحب ورق التسجيل فى الاكادمية لدورة بتاعتى لقيت ظابط تالت بس جزاء واحد وظابط تانى بردوا جزاء واحد 

انما الهندسة هيا المتقسمة لجزئين 

**ما هي المرتبات التقريبية للضابط الثالث أو الضابط الادارى ؟

مش عارف والله بس شغالة يعنى بس مرتبات المهندسين بتبقة اكتر لائن شغلهم اكتر والمرتبات مش ثابتة لئن بتختلف من شركة لشركة وحسب جنسية المركب النتا عاليها 


وتحياتى لك 



**
**

*


----------



## الجوارجى (1 فبراير 2010)

انا باشكر سيادتك يا بشمهندس بحري / مصطفى – على تعبك وسرعة ردك ، وأتمنى لك كل توفيق.


----------



## shancote (2 فبراير 2010)

*ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟*

_ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟_​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (2 فبراير 2010)

العفو يا الجوارجى وانا لسة مبقتش بشمهندس بحرى بس ادعيلى اكون بشمهندس بحرى يااااااااااااااارب


----------



## saizgax (2 فبراير 2010)

ماشى يعم مهندس تاته تاته لسه


----------



## 00mostafa22 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتا فين يا معلم مش بتفتح الميل لية انا عاوزك على الميل


----------



## jihadskull (2 فبراير 2010)

*ساعدو اخوكم الصغير*

السلام عليكم​
*أنا أخوكم جهاد أرني الجنسية اسكن بدولة قطر الحمد لله سوف أنتهي من الثانوية العامة في ظروف 4 اشهر وانا الآن أبحث عن الاختصاص المناسب لي و عجبني هذا الاختصاص وهذا القسم ولكن عندي سؤالين وطلب وعسى ولعل اجدهم عندكم*
في البداية لم أحظى بالتشجيع من اهلي بدراسة هذا التخصص لانهم يعتقدون ان المهندس البحري يمضي كل حياته في البحر و يغيب عن أهله لشهور فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ان المهندس البحري يغيب عن أهله لفترات طويلة والسؤال الثاني هل يوجد في ماليزيا دراسة هندسة بحرية أما طلبي اذا كان هناك أي شخص ممن سوف يشاهدون هذا الموضوع يستطيع ان يضفيني او اضيفه في المسنجر حتى أأخد فكرة عامة عن الهندسة

أرجو ان أجد مرادي لديكم واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع مغلق لعدم اختصاصه بمجال الهندسه البحريه


----------



## shancote (3 فبراير 2010)

_







__ما هي تكلفة دورة الضابط الثالث ، وهل هي مقسمة إلى جزئين أم جزء واحد؟_


----------



## 00mostafa22 (3 فبراير 2010)

يا شنكوتى منا قوالتلك فى الصفحة الورا التكلفة كام بظبط مش عارف عشان مدكش معلومة غالط بس حسئلك وحقوالك 

والدورة مش متقسمة لجزئين هيا كلها جزاء واحد


----------



## shancote (3 فبراير 2010)

_أنا اسف يا اخ مصطفي والله ومش خد بالي خالص _

_وارجوا منك الاهتمام_


----------



## 00mostafa22 (3 فبراير 2010)

ولة يهمك يا اخ شنكوتى احنا كلنا اخوات هنا 

وحاضر والله حسئلك لمة اروح الاكادمية وحرد عاليك فى اقرب وقت


----------



## captain_blue2004 (3 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم
يا جماعه انا شاب 23 سنه وخريج تجاره.وللاسف سمعت ان الدراسه بتبدأ فى شهر 4 وكنت مستنى شهر 4 يجي.وبالصدفه عرفت منكم انها فى شهر 2.ممكن حد يفهمنى بأه ايه الوضع
ومشكور من تذكرنى

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
يا مهندسون انا بخاطب مهندسون لا اميلات وارقام تليفونات ارجوكم


----------



## ود العطا (4 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم الموضوع اللي انت طارحه جميل جداً ................
انا اخوك محمد عطا ارغب في هذه الدوره و ارجو توضيح عمليات التسجيل لهذه الدوره و ما تحتاجه من شهادات مع قليل من التفصيل 
وجزاك الله كل الخير عنا و عن المسلمين جميعاً


----------



## captain_blue2004 (4 فبراير 2010)

محمد يا عطا ماحدش بينفع حد
انا اتسوحت تسويحه وحشه اوى
وما حدش بيقولى انتا فينلخلاف ان انا راحت الدوره اللى فاتت عليه ادى الدوره دى كمان راحت عليه
وطبعا كل فرصه بتروح بست شهور من عمرك
اللى اقدر اقوله لك
ربنا يستر علينا


----------



## captain_blue2004 (4 فبراير 2010)

يا اخ مصطفى 22
ما حد يفيدنى باى كلمه يا جماعه


----------



## captain_blue2004 (4 فبراير 2010)

عموما يا جماعه لو حد فكر يعنى انو يفهمنى راسى من رجلى
انا بسال هن الدوره اللى بيقولوا عليها اساسيه حتميه دى
وانا خريج كليه تجاره
عايز اعرف هتبدأ امتى ومصاريفها
وهخرج منها ايه


----------



## captain_blue2004 (4 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه انا عرفت السؤال اللى المفروض اسأله
وهو
انا الوقتى هعمل تحويل مسار وهدرس الدوره الاساسيه
ممكن اعرف معادها ومتطالباتها؟
مشكور الاخ سيد الديب 
هو اللى نورنى


----------



## saizgax (4 فبراير 2010)

*لو حد عندواى سؤال يتفضل*

السلام عليكم اخوانى بالمنتدى 
ايه رئيكم انشاء الله هنخلى الصفحه دى لاءى حد عندو سؤال او حب يستفسرعن اى حاجه فى المجال البحرى وانشاء الله هيلاقى الاجابه فى نفس الصفحه وبقول ان احنا هنابنساعد بعض وبطلب من جميع الاعضاء ان يمرو بالصفحه لاءن زى محنا بنطلب المساعدة اكيد فى حد بيحتاج ان احنا نساعدو بر ضو والسؤال ميش عيب ولاا حرام واحنا هنا كلنا واحدولو حد عندو سؤال يتفضل وبرضو لو حد عندو اجابه لاءى سؤال اى من الاخوة اضافه يتفضل برضو يتفضل بالاء جابه عليه لو عندو اجابه اوحب يفيدوبشئ الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه 
وار جو من المشرف التثبيت


----------



## الجوارجى (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد على captain_blue2004*

*آخى **captain_blue2004*
*بعد إذن استاذتى رواد المنتدى هرد على أسئلتك بناء على فهمي من استاذتى رواد المنتدى وبحثى على النت :-*
*أنت كلية تجارة قدامك مسارين وهما الملاحة البحرية والهندسة البحرية ، وهبدا بالقصير:-*​ 
*أولا : الملاحة البحرية.*
*وده اللي انا هعملة بإذن ربنا.*
*وهو 3 خطوات بس وهما:-*
*1. **تقوم باستخراج جواز السفر البحري*
*الأوراق المطلوبة :*
*· **الموقف من التجنيد.*
*· **المؤهل.*
*· **البطاقة.*
*· **عمل فيش وتشبيه وتكتب فيه موجة للتفتيش البحري*
*· **عدد 12 صورة شخصية.*​ 
*الذهاب إلى المينا باب 1 وعمل تصريح دخول من المكتبة**الموجودة امام المينا ودا في حدود 5.50 جنية وتقولوا موجه إلى**التفتيش البحري**.*
*دفع ثمن جواز السفر 20.00 جنية ، ويتم كتابة المهنة ضابط أدارى ، أو مساعد ضابط أدارى.*
*يتم البصم على أوراق – واخذ إيصال.*
*يتم الذهاب لمستشفى رأس التين البحرية لأجراء الكشف الطبي ، ويتم الذهاب صباحا لأنهم بينتهوا من العمل الساعة 2 ظهرا ، ويتم دفع مبلغ 325.00 جنية تقريبا وأجراء الكشف الطبي .*
*وبعد**20 يوم يتم الاتصال بالتفتيش البحري وسؤالهم اذا كنت نجحت في الكشف ولا لا** (ناجح بإذن الله ) **وبعد ذلك يتم اخذ معاد استلام جواز السفر.*​ 
*2. **تقوم بالتقديم في معهد تدريب الموانئ (دورة حتمية ).*​ 
*3. **الدخول لدورة ضابط ثالث بالأكاديمية البحرية. ودي بتكون مرتين في السنة (شهر 2) و (شهر 8).*​ 
*وبهذا يتم الدخول في مجال الملاحة البحرية.*​ 
*ثانيا : الهندسة البحرية :-*
*وده طريق طويل لكن شغله كويس جدا لأنك بتبتكر في شغلك مش مجرد ملاحة بحرية ، أنت بتصلح وتبنى....الخ وكمان مرتباته احسن من الملاحة البحرية :-*
*ودي 5 خطوات :*
*1. **تقدم في دورة ميكانيكي في الأكاديمية البحرية او معهد تدريب المواني ، وانا سال عن تكلفتها في المعهد ب 2600.00 جنية.*
*بتدرس الدورات الحتمية ، والميكانيكا البحرية بتخصصاتها ، ولغة انجليزية. *
*بتحصل بعدها على جواز السفر البحري مكتوب فيه ميكانيكي بحري ، وشهادة الدورات الحتمية.*​ 
*2. **تدور على شغل وتشتغل 3 سنين بنا على كلام معهد تدريب المواني (في ناس بتقول انك بتقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث على طول ، وانا مش عارف ، وده كلام معهد تدريب المواني وممكن تدخل على الموقع بتاعه وتشوف) .*​ 
*3. **تروح الأكاديمية البحرية تعمل دورة مهندس ثالث **a*​ 
*4. **تروح تشتغل من 3 إلى 6 شهور تقريبا .*​ 
*5. **ترجع الأكاديمية البحرية وتعمل دورة مهندس ثالث **b*​ 
*وبكده يتم الدخول في مجال الهندسة البحرية*​ 
*وأشكرك . ويارب أكون أفادتك.*​


----------



## 00mostafa22 (4 فبراير 2010)

انا جيت يا جماعة ازيكوا 

*captain_blue2004 ايوا انا جاهز لئسئلتك 

بص يا كبتن بلو الدورة انتا عاوز تاخد دورة فى ملاحة ولة هندسة وانتا اكيد ادا متخرج من تجارة يبقة ملاحة حتعمل زى الاخ *الجوارجى فوق كدا الخطوات دى 

والدورة التقديم بتاعها فى اول شهر واحد وفى اول شهر 7 لائن بتاعت تقديم واحد حتبتدى فى شهر 2 الهيا المفروض تبتدى يوم الحد الجاى الى انا انشاء الله داخل فيها انا وسيد الديب مهندس 3 

تمام 

بالنسبة لى الورق مكتوب فوق بالظبط وهوا دا التعملوا ولو فى اى حاجة مش واضحة قوالى وانا حجوابكط على النتا عاوزوة


----------



## musicshow (5 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم

اولا بحييك على موضوع المحترم والقيم دة 

سؤالى وبأختصار انا ليسة مطلع البسبور مصرى الجنسية بوظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا وعملت جميع الشهدات الحتمية كلها والمسؤليات بس الى فاضلى مش لاقى شغل مع العمل ان الوظايف فى المجال دة فى بدايتة لازم وسطة او مكاتب توظيف فا برجو من كل واحد عايز يساعد انو يدلنى على مكتب محترم موثوق منة علشان انا بقالى فترة كبيرة مش لافى شغل وشكرا ليكو جدا


----------



## captain_blue2004 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكر خاص لأخونا الجوارجى
انا عارف ان انا تعبتك اوى عشان ترتب وتنظم اجابتك دى 
بصراحه بصراحه (جدع)
والحمد لله انا فهمت وفهمت اوى


----------



## captain_blue2004 (5 فبراير 2010)

اخ مصطفى
شكرا للافاده
بس للاسف
انا كده هيضيع من عمرى 6 شهور كمان
عموما بالتوفيق يا حماعه
انت والجوارجى وسيد الديب
بس ابقوا فى اقرب فرصه باذن الله يا مهندسى البحريه المستقبليين عرفونا الحياه ماشيه ازاى هنا
وشكرا لكم جميعا
سلام عليكم


----------



## captain_blue2004 (5 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا جماعه سؤال تانى
الوقتى لو بقيت ظابط 3 زى الجوارجى كده او ميكانيكى بحرى وبعدها باذن الله مهندس تالت زى سيد ومصطفى كده
هل حياتى كلها هتبقى مرتبطه بالسفن وعرض البحر ولا ممكن ابقى شغال على رصيف مينا وبردو اكون تبع الشركه سولء مهندس او ظابط؟


----------



## 00mostafa22 (5 فبراير 2010)

لاء حياتك حتبقة مرتبطة بالسفن والبحر 

شغل الملاحة يعنى لو بقيت ظابط 3 شغلك فى البحر وبس مينفعش فى حتا تانية 


بردوا الهندسة البحرية والهندسة البحرية متقسمة لئقسام بس بتوع الاكادمية دول شغلهم بيبقة فى البحر فى فرق بين مهندس بحرى ومهندس بنا سفن فى فراق كبير بناء سفن دا بيبقة على رصيف المينة وبحرى دا بيبقة على السفينة 

يارب اكون وضحتلك الفكرة دى


----------



## saizgax (5 فبراير 2010)

لوانت مهندس واشتغلت فى شركه ممكن تبقى فى المينا بس بيبقافيه فرق كبيرفى المرتب بالنسبه للسفر اماالظاابط شغله فى البحر


----------



## saizgax (5 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيزالرابط دة فى مواقع شركات الملاحه المصريه وعناوينهاوارقام تليفونتها وممكن تبعت cv من عليه وربنايوفئك 
http://marine.maktoobblog.com/52/شركات-الملاحة-المصرية/


----------



## musicshow (5 فبراير 2010)

اولا متشكر جدا جدا انك رديت علية وكمان بالسرعة دية بس السايت دة والشركات دية كلها شفتها وعملت ريجست اذا كانو طالبين وبعن ميل كمان 

لكن عايزين خبرة وكمان دية مش كل الشركات فى البحر فا بستأذنك معليش 
لو لقيت ادامك شركت توظيف يبقى متشكر جدا جدا


----------



## الـمـسـتـشـار (5 فبراير 2010)

سؤال لو سمحتوا 

انا عني مؤهل دبلوم هندسة بحرية 

وعاوز ادخل دورة مهندس ثالث 

ممكن تفيدوني 

هل ادخل على a او b 

كم مدة الدورة ؟
لازم اخدم في البحر ؟


----------



## الجوارجى (5 فبراير 2010)

آخى مصطفى​ 
انا جيت يا جماعة ازيكوا

حمد لله على السلامة باشمهندس (بإذن الله مهندس ، وكبير مهندسين كمان).


بص يا كبتن بلو الدورة انتا عاوز تاخد دورة فى ملاحة ولة هندسة وانتا اكيدادا متخرج من تجارة يبقة ملاحة حتعمل زى الاخالجوارجىفوق كدا الخطوات دى​ ​ده مجرد ناتج لشرحك ليا – وان بشكرك على تواضعك وتأيدك لكلامى.


_____________

اخى captain_blue​ 
شكر خاص لأخونا الجوارجى​
انا عارف ان انا تعبتك اوى عشانترتب وتنظم اجابتك دى
بصراحه بصراحه (جدع).
والحمد لله انا فهمت وفهمتاوى​



انت بتقول اخونا – وما فيش شكر بين الأخوات – انا اللي سعيد باني أتعرفت عليكم وعلى كل أخواتنا في المنتدى​ 

أشكركم​


----------



## الـمـسـتـشـار (6 فبراير 2010)

ممكن سؤال لو سمحتوا 

انا عاوز اقدم على دورة مهندس بحري ثالث 

وانا حاصل على مؤهل دبلوم هندسة بحرية 

سؤالي هل ادخل a او b 

وماهي الاجراءات المطلوبه لدخول الدورة او لازم الع البسبور البحري 

علما باني من السعودية 

وشاكر لكم تعاونكم


----------



## saizgax (6 فبراير 2010)

مرحب بيك اخ العزيزالمستشار من السعو ديه بصر احه انا معر فش طبيعت مؤ هلك ايه علشان عندنا فى مصر معندناش حاجه اسمها دبلوم هندسه عمو ما انت لو دخلت دورة مهندس تالت لازم البسبور البحرى بالنسبه الورق المطلوب صورة من البسبور وصورة من المؤهل وفى استمارة هناك بيدوهالك انت الى بتملااهاوبس ودى مو عدها بتتعمل مرتين فى السنه بس واحدة فى شهر اتين 2واحدة فى شهر 8 وبتقدم قبليها بشهر يعنى لو هتدخل دورة شهر 2بتقدم اول شهر واحد ولوشهر8بتقدم اول شهر7وحاول تتابع ميعاد فتح باب التسجيل علشان بياخدو عدد معين وبعدين ميش بيقبلو حد تانى لو عندك استفسار تانى اتفضل انا مو جود


----------



## الـمـسـتـشـار (6 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم لو تكرمت 

عند الانتهاء من دورة مهندس بحري ثالث a

هل احصل على شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث 

او الانتظار لما اخلص بارت b علشان احصل على الشهادة


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 فبراير 2010)

الـمـسـتـشـار حتدخل a 


*كم مدة الدورة ؟

المدة 6 شهور 

**لازم اخدم في البحر ؟

فى الاوال لاء انما اول متخلص اول جزاء من دورة مهندس 3 لزام تخدم فى البحر فترة معينة وبترجع تاخد الجزء التانى من مهندس 3
*


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عاليكم 

انا طبعن بحى صحبى وحبيبى واخويا saizgax سيد الديب على الموضوع الجامد دا وحستئزنوا ان انا حشترك معاة فى الموضوع دا واسعدوا فى الاجابة على اسئلة الاعضاء 


ها بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الـمـسـتـشـار

*عند الانتهاء من دورة مهندس بحري ثالث a

هل احصل على شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث 

او الانتظار لما اخلص بارت b علشان احصل على الشهادة* 

بص يا مستشار انتا لمة تاخد برتى a حيتكتبلك مساعد مهندس مؤقتا لحد لمة تكمل b وبعد كدا حيدوك شهادة مهندس 3 لمة تنجح فى الدورتين


----------



## الـمـسـتـشـار (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم 

اشكر لكم سعة صدركم 

انا كلمت القبول والتسجيل الاستاد عصام وقال لي لو تجيب خبرة بحر ان شاء الله حتدخل بارت b

واللى حيحدد لك تدخل a او b الاستاد عجوه 

وان شاء الله حنكون في دورة شهر 8 

اشكركم مره اخرى وبالتوفيق لكم ميعا واعتبروني ضيف خفيف عندكم


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 فبراير 2010)

ايه ياجماعه عملتوا ايه النهرده ويارب تكون الدراسه سهله عليك يا saizgax انت و مصطفى وربنا يوفءكم ان شاء الله


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 فبراير 2010)

اولا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ثانيا انت عملت ايه يا saizgax انت ومصطفى فى الدراسه بتاعت الدوره و ان شاء الله تكون الدراسه سهله عليكم 0 ثالثا كنت عايز اعرف جميع المواد الى بتدروسوها رابعا سلامى ليك  saizgax انت و مصطفى


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 فبراير 2010)

اخبارك اية يا عاطف فينك من زمان يا معلم 

اهوا الحمد لله روحنا انهاردة الاكادمية بس قلولنة الدراسة يوم 14 يعنى يوم الحد الجاى بس روحنا ونقلنا الجدول بتاعنا وباين عاليها حجات صاعبة اوى 

انا فى فصل 1 وسيد الديب فى فصل 5


----------



## 00mostafa22 (7 فبراير 2010)

انتا منوار يا مسشار والله ولو احتجت اى حاجة فى اى وقت احنا حنكون فى الخدمة


----------



## الـمـسـتـشـار (7 فبراير 2010)

00mostafa22 قال:


> انتا منوار يا مسشار والله ولو احتجت اى حاجة فى اى وقت احنا حنكون فى الخدمة


 

بصراحه الواح عاجز عن شكركم 

والشكر موصول للاخوان جميعا 

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## shancote (7 فبراير 2010)

_أكيد يا اخ مصطفي نسيت تسأل عن تكلفة دورة ضابط ثالث ملاحة وانت في الاكاديمية ..........صح ولا ايه_


----------



## shancote (7 فبراير 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _

_انا حاصل علي بكالوريوس تربية رياضية 2009 وعندي 22 سنه ونفسي اخش مجال البحر فسمعت عن دورة ضابط ثالث ملاحة . _

_فهل ممكن اقدم فيها؟ _
_وايه هي شروط التقديم فيها اي اورقها يعني ؟ _
_وما هي موعيدها ؟ _
_وما هي تكلفة الدورة ؟ _

_علما بأني ليس لي خبرة بمجال البحر خالص_

_ارجو من الاخ مصطفي او سيد الديب الافاده في هذا الموضوع.......وشكرا_


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (7 فبراير 2010)

لو فى شركة ترسانه بحريه لبناء واصلاح السفن واليخوت بالأمارات او السعوديه او البحرين ومحتاجين كبير فنيون بناء سفن وانشاءات بحريه فأنا موجود ولو عايز يعمل ورشة بناء سفن فى مصر فأنا موجود ايضأ------------وشكرأ


----------



## captain_blue2004 (8 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا جماعه اتاكدولى بس
هل فى غعلا دورات اقرب فى الميعاد من شهر 8


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 فبراير 2010)

يا اخ shancote انتا وخد بالك من الكلام النا قوالتوا فوق ولة لاء على فكرة انا مش بنسا حد وادام قوالتلك حسئلك يبقة حسئلك لئن امبارح كانت الدنيا فاضية هناك ومفيش حد اسئلوا لئن كانوا مشغولين واحنا كنا بردوا بندوار على اماكن الدراسة بتاعتنا وبننقل جداول وكدا فمتقلقش لمة ننتظم ونروح الاكادمية انا حسئلك انا مش نسيك على فكرة


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 فبراير 2010)

يا captain_blue2004 مع لاسف مفيش دورات غير فى شهر 2 وفى شهر 8 وانتا بقة انشاء الله استنا الدورة بتاعت شهر 8 ودى بتحجز فيها فى اول شهر 7

وطلع البسبور عشان لزام تدخل الدورة دى وانتا معاك البسبور البحرى اوكى


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 فبراير 2010)

اهلا عاطف يسمع من بوقك ربنا 

بص يا عاطف احنا المواد الى عالينا والفكرها دلوقتى 


هندسة بحرية 
ومكانيكا 
ودنميكا حرارية 
ورياضة 
انجليزى
فيزيا 
كيميا 

رسم مكينات 

وحاجة اسمها تكنولوجيا ورش 

وحاجة اسمها مجموعة مدربين 

غير الورش بقة 

بس دا الى عالينا


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 فبراير 2010)

shancote ايوا يا شنكوتى بس انتا لزام تطلع البسبور البحرى الاوال ويتكتبلك فية ظابط ادارى 


وموعيدها مرتين فى السنة واحدة فى شهر 2 ودى لزام تحجز فى اول واحد والتانية فى شهر 8 ودى تحجزلها من شهر 7


بكام بقة زى مقوالتلك انا حسئلك وحرد عاليك


----------



## Hameed Hamdo (8 فبراير 2010)

بدي اسأل عن أفضل الجامعات المصرية لعمل ماجستير اختصاص انشائي


----------



## خالو حمادة (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
أرجو من الإخوان الرد على بخصوص خطوات كيفية حساب حجم خزان السولار لمولد الديزل
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## alwazery (8 فبراير 2010)

انا عندي سؤال
اريد فكرة او مشروع تخرج عن الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## saizgax (8 فبراير 2010)

بص شنكوتى انت لومستعجل وعايزتعرف تمن الدورة انت ممكن تتصل بالاكاديميه وهما هيقولولك تقولهم عايزقسم القبول والتسجيل ودة رقم التليفون035622388


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (10 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ونرجو المزيد من المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## saizgax (11 فبراير 2010)

انتوفين ياشباب عيزين موضيع جديدة


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (11 فبراير 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## 00mostafa22 (12 فبراير 2010)

انا جيت يا جماعة اخباركم اية ؟


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (13 فبراير 2010)

اخبارك ايه يا مصطفى انت وsaizgax وعلى فكره انا كنت عايز اعرف المواد بتاعتكم وربنا معاكم ويوفئكم اب شاء الله


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

تمام الحمد لله يا عاطف بس يا معلم الموا الى عالينا دى 

محركات ديزل وتكنولوجيا ورش وورشة محركات ديزل وورشة قطع معادن وهندسة بحرية وفيزيا وديناميكا حرارية وورشة هندسة بحرية وانجليزى ورياضة وميكانيكا ورسم ماكينات 

دى المواد الى عالينا


----------



## sherefngr (13 فبراير 2010)

يا ديب انا شريف النجار من اسكندريه 
وقدمت فى الدوره وهحضر من اول 14/2 
وعندى 28 سنه 
والفصل بتاعى 2 عايز اشوفك فى الاكاديميه

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ممنوع التليفونات
الاداره


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

تمام يا شريف انا فى فصل 1 انتا فى الفصل الجمبى 

لية واحد صحبى معاك فى الفصل


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

*مهندس بحري أم ضابط سطح ؟*

هل تفضل العمل كمهندس بحري أم ضابط سطح ... بالتأكيد كل منا له رأيه الخاص , لكن على ماذا بنيت رأيك ؟ أي بماذا يختص كل من المهندس البحري و ضابط السطح ؟ و ما عمل كل منهما على السفينة ؟ أين يتقاطع عملهما ؟ 

ما مسؤولية كل منهما عند حدوث أي خلل في عمل السفينة ؟


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

انا حقوال رائى لو حد تانى عندوا رائى يتفضل يقوال 

ن ناحية العرض و الطلب فاطلب على المهندسين البحريين اكبر بكثير من الطلب على ضباط الملاحة و لو ذلك لا يعني قلة الطلب على الضباط لكنهم مطلوبون ايضا

من ناحية المستقبل المهني: نهاية ضابط السطح ان يصبح ربانا و نهاية الربان ان يصبح مدير في شركة, و نهاية المهندس البحري ان يصبح كبير مهندسين و نهاية ك م ان يصبح ايضا مدير في شركة لكن المهندس يبقى مهندسا و عضوا في نقابة المهندسين اما القبطان فهو ليس عضو في اية نقابة

من ناحية العمل على السفينة لكل عمله شبه المستقل و لكن تحدث تقاطعات كثيرة جدا لا يتسع المكان لذكرها قد اذكر لكم بعضها على شكل امثلة:

كبير الضباط مسؤولين غسيل العنابر بعد التفريغ لتجهيزها للشحنة القادمة, سوف يطلب ماء على خط الحريق لاستخدامه في غسيل العنبر (يطلبه من المهندس المناوب) و عند الانتهاء من الغسيل سيطلب سحب السنتينا لتفريغ الماء المتجمع من عملية الغسيل (يطلب ذلك ايضا من المهندس المناوب) و قد ياتي الخلاف في هذا التقاطع بان يحوي الماء المتجمع على شوائب كبيرة مما قد يسد خطوط سحب السنتينا او يضر الطرمبة

سحب او ضخ البالاست (الصابورة) يأتي الامر من الضابط الاول او الربان الى غرفة الماكينات بسحب او ضخ الخزان الفلاني (عادة يكون رقم و موقع يمين او شمال السفينة) و من الممكن ان يصل الامر بشكل خاطئ او ان يفهم بشكل خاطئ مما قد يتسبب بكارثة (ماذا لو اراد الربان ان يضخ خزان يميني ليعدل سفينة مائلى على اليسار فيتم تنفيذ الامر بشكل عكسي و يملئ الخزان الشمالي)

بشكل عام فان عمل كلا من الضباط و المهندسين متقاطع بشكل يوميفي كافة المجالات عدا المجالات شديدة الاختصاص مثل:

ليس عمل المهندس البحري ان يحدد موقع السفينة على الخريطة او ان يتفادى الاصطدام مع السفن المحيطة و في نفس الوقت ليس عمل الضابط ان يشغل طرمبة البالاست او ان يصلحها هو يعطي الامر بتشغيلها فقط


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

دا وجة المقارنة بين الظابط والمهندس


----------



## sherefngr (13 فبراير 2010)

تمام يا باشا انت معاك واحد صحبى اسمه محمد احمد مخيمر 
وانا احتمال كبير انقل معاكم فى 1 
بكره هيبان لما اروح لمهندس ناصر
وكله على الله 
ويا ريت اشوفك بكره


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

خلاص يا معلم اشطة 

وانا المرة الفاتات لمة كنا هناك فى الاكادمية صحبى كتب طلب بنقل وادها لمهندس فايز هناك وكان فى واحد معاية فى فصل واحد كتب بردوا فى نفس الورقة ان هوا يتنقل فصل 5


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (14 فبراير 2010)

تسلم على هذه المقارنه الجميله بس انا كنت عايز اقول ان المركب بدون ظابط بحرى متنفعش والمركب بدون مهندس بحرى متنفعش (ولولآ تعدد الاذواق لبارت السلع) وكلنا بنساعد بعضنا


----------



## marine_eng (15 فبراير 2010)

00mostafa22 قال:


> من ناحية المستقبل المهني: نهاية ضابط السطح ان يصبح ربانا و نهاية الربان ان يصبح مدير في شركة, و نهاية المهندس البحري ان يصبح كبير مهندسين و نهاية ك م ان يصبح ايضا مدير في شركة لكن المهندس يبقى مهندسا و عضوا في نقابة المهندسين اما القبطان فهو ليس عضو في اية نقابة


*
ليس كل مهندس بحرى عضوا في نقابة المهندسين حتى لا يحدث عندك خلط للامور عضو نقابة المهندسين
لابد ان يكون حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسه وليس دوره اهليه*​


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (15 فبراير 2010)

ايه اخباركم ياجماعه وعملتوا ايه فى الدراسه قولولى


----------



## saizgax (15 فبراير 2010)

هاى شباب ايش اخباركم مرحب بيك شريف اكيدهنتقابل انا فى فصل 5 ازيك ياعاطف بصراحه اليوم الاول كان صعب قوى كان عندى انجليزى ورياضه ورسم ماكينات وكلهم بالانجيلزى برضوالى يتدرسلنا انجلش دخلت مقلتش كلمتين عربى على بعضيهم وربنايسترعلينا


----------



## saizgax (15 فبراير 2010)

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh221.pdf دة موقع لتعلم الرسم الهندسى


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (15 فبراير 2010)

على فكره ياsaizgax انا قلقت جدا علشان انا مبعرفش انجليزى نهائى بس على العموم الى ليه هدف ان شاء الله بيوصلوه وربنا يوفئكم جميعا


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (15 فبراير 2010)

يا saizgax موقع الرسم الهندسى مفتحش عندى


----------



## luxor marine (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم . أتمنى الافادة ودى اول مشاركة ليا 
انا خريج معهد منشات بحرية بورسعيد . وشغال فى المجال البحرى من سنة 2004 والحمد لله عندى مكتب صيانة حاليا فى الاقصر والغردقة 

بس عايز أعرف من اى حد فى الاكاديمية هو انا ممكن أخد دورة مهندس تالت بالمؤهل بتاعى ولا لا
او على الاقل حد يدينى ارقام تليفونات الاكاديمية البحرية وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا
واسف لازعاجكم جميعا


----------



## saizgax (19 فبراير 2010)

علشان تدخل مهندس 3لازم يكون معاك بسبوربحرى ومكتوب فيه مهنتك على العموم دة رقم التليفون لماتتصل قولهم عايزقسم القبول والتسجيل الاستاذعصام xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ممنوع التليفونات
الاداره


----------



## nazih nassar (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا خريج الاكاديميه 1977 بس بحب انبه الاخوان البدهم يدخلوا دورات انه الشهاده حاجه و الوظيفه على المركب حاجه تانيه
القصد انه مش اذا حصلت شهادة كبير مهندسيين حيشتغل على المراكب بوظيفة كبير مهندسيين ممكن يشتغل مهندس تالت و بعدين يفضل يترقى حسب نشاطه و كفائته لحد ما يكون كبير مهندسين


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2010)

**************************************************


----------



## luxor marine (19 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يابرك يارب 
عامة انا بكرة ان شاء الله حكلم الاكاديمية وان شاء الله خير واتمنى مكونش ازعجتك


----------



## elsha3r85 (21 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو ان تدلوني , ارجو المساعده العاجله*

لو سمحتم عاوز اي حد يدلني
انا عملت جواز سفر بحري من ميناء الاسكندري و عملت 4 شهادات حتميات من الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم و التكنولوجيا.
و مكتوب في الوظيفه اني مهندس كهرباء , و لما سالت الناس اللي كانوا بياخدو معايا الحتميات قالولي اني اول مره حاطلع مساعد مهندس للتدريب.
المهم عشان ماطولش عليكم , انا ذهبت لشارع النصر و شارع فؤاد بالاسكندريه و لم اجد شركه 
كل شركه تقوللي احنا مش عاوزين او احنا توكيل.
المهم واحد في شركه بتاعت تخليصات جمركيه قاللي اني ادور علي واحد شغال في البحر و عارف الشركات و هو اللي ممكن يدلني علي طريقهم.
فياريت ياريت و ليه جزيل الشكر اللي يقدر يدلني علي الشركات اللي ممكن اقدم فيها و تكون محتاجه مهندسين كهرباء.:11:


----------



## elsha3r85 (22 فبراير 2010)

من الواضح اني سلكت طريق خطأ , و اني المفروض ماكنتش عملت الجواز البحري ده ولا فكرت فيه
لان مافيش حد عارف رد مناسب ليا


----------



## musicshow (22 فبراير 2010)

انا كمان زيك والله وبدور على سمسار علشان اعمل سى سيرفيس وبعد كدة يا مسهل ليسة معرفش دورت مهندس تالت هتاخد كام 

انا مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elsha3r85 (23 فبراير 2010)

musicshow قال:


> انا كمان زيك والله وبدور على سمسار علشان اعمل سى سيرفيس وبعد كدة يا مسهل ليسة معرفش دورت مهندس تالت هتاخد كام
> 
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا


 
حلو اوي الكلام ده , هو لسه فيه مشوار تاني في الموضوع ده 
ايه سمسار و ايه سي سيرفيس 
و ايه مهندس تالت دي 
هو انا كده مش مهندس ؟؟
و السمسار ده ماله , ده انا سيبت البر و الجو عشان الوسايط و السماسره , و قلت اكيد في البحر مافيش سماسره و ان اللي حايطلع البحر ده اكيد راجل بجد مش بتاع بابي و مامي و الناس اللي عندهم وسايط
ياريت حد يرد عليا , احسا بجد مش مستحمله , انا فاضللي شويه و حاقرر اهاجر من البلد الملعونه دي 
اللي ماشيه بالفلوس و الوسايط
عادل امام قعد يقول دي بلد بتاعت شهادات صحيح , لغايه لما بصلنا فيها و بقت بلد بتاعت وسايط و فلوس؟؟؟


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (24 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## tarek.f (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااا لك


----------



## saif76 (25 فبراير 2010)

*سؤال وطلب حول العمل في البحر*

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد خريج هندسة كهربا قسم تحكم آلي

أنا عايز اشتغل في البحر
وقريت هنا كذا موضوع أفادني من حيث المعلومات كبداية
لكن كان ليا سؤال

1- من حيث المرتبات أيهما أفضل (الملاحة البحرية أم الهندسة البحرية)

2- قريت في موضوع هنا على المنتدى عن الخطوات للتقديم لدورة مهندس 3 بحري
ولكن هل الخطوات دي مطلوبة كاملة ولا بحكم تخصصي ممكن أختصر بعضها
لأن زي ما أنا شايف من الموضوع في مواد كتير المفروض اني درستها

فيا ريت أي حد يفيدنا خصوصا من اللي بدأوا ياخدوا الدورة أو خلصوها


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (25 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت تذكر شركات الملاحه العربيه وخصوصأ الشركات الخليجيه وشكرأ


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (25 فبراير 2010)

العمل فى البحر دائمأ يحتاج الى صبر وتضحيات كثيره


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2010)

يغلق الموضوع لتعدده وارجوكم كفايا هذه النوعيه من المواضيع


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (26 فبراير 2010)

ياريت اخى الكريم لو ممكن تقول لنا اسماء الشركات المصرية اللى ممكن ترضى تطلع لاول مرة (تظفر الباسبور)
او سماسرة اكتر


----------



## clopos (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ازيك يادرش يارب تكون فاكرنى انا ابراهيم من اسكندرية كنت مغلس عليك فى شوية اسئلة قبل كده بخصوص دورة مهندس ثالث بحرى وكنت هقدم الدورة بتاعة شهر 2 اللى انتو قدمتو فيها ديه بس الحقيقة حصلتلى ظروف منعتنى انى اقدم الدورة ديه وانشاء الله هقدم فى شهر 8 بس الحقيقة من خلال كلامكم على المنتدى فهمت ان على حسب ما مكتوب فى البسبور بيتم التحديد اذا كان مهندس بحرى او ظابط بحرى فا سؤالى ده بيتم بناءا عن ايه علما بأنى خريج دبلوم فنى صناعى 5 سنوات وبعد كده بكالوريوس رقابة جودة من الجامعة العمالية . اتمنى الافادة فى اقرب وقت لانى بصراحة الموضوع قلقنى جدا جدا . ومبروك على دخولك الاكاديمية . ويارب بالتوفيق والنجاح . اسف لو ازعجتك . طلب اخير اتمنى الرد . وجزاك الله خيرا .​


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2010)

مش معقول يا جماعه كل موضوع بقى موجود الان حلقه دردشه ولا توجد استفاده علميه 


يغلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللق الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مارس 2010)

هنا جمعت كل المواضيع الخاصه ب المجال البحرى واظن لو حد عمل موضوع جديد للاستفسار فيه سأحذفه لان هذا الموضوع شامل وكامل وشكرا لكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------------------------

هنا اجمع كل مواضيع الاعضاء التى تسأل عن العمل فى المجال البحرى .. وشكرا لكم
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## gmdss (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ش
شكرآ لكم​


----------



## arooge (12 أبريل 2010)

بس انا شايف شغل البحر الحالي افضل بكتير من البر علشان بيجيب فلوس كتير ممكن تعمل مستقبل


----------



## arooge (12 أبريل 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بشركة ماردايف بس ممكن اتعرف علي حضرتك دا لو ميديئكش


----------



## magaction (5 مايو 2010)

*جواز بحرى بدون مؤهل عالى؟*

هل ممكن استخراج جواز بحرى بدون مؤهل عالى يعنى بالثانوية العامة؟؟؟؟ ولا لازم قبل ما استخرج الجواز اعمل دورات ثلاث شهور فى الاكاديمية؟؟؟ لان بعض الناس قالولى ان الثانوية العامة لازم تعمل دورات قبل ما تقدم على الباسبور


----------



## إبن القناة (10 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## programer7766 (14 مايو 2010)

*help me*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

​
الحمد لله وزير النقل وافق لضباط اللاسلكى انهم يغيرو مسارهم لضابط ملاحه ثالث او مهندس ثالث:77:

العبدلله خريج لاسلكى .. استغاثه وسلامه بحرية :19:

عايز اعرف اعمل ايه علشان اغير مسارى من لاسلكى لضابط ملاحة ثالث:87::86:*

*
وايه الرسوم اللى هدفعها:10:*
*اهم حاجه الرسوم يا جماعه بتبقى كام
اتمنى يكون الرد بالتفصيل الممل:11:*​


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مميز تسلم والله 
*


----------



## محمد سيد صلاح (24 يونيو 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
في البداية أشكر كل من ساهم بالاشتراك في هذا المنتدى وساهم في القاء معلومات هامة وموضوعية في المنتدى
ولله التوفيق


----------



## Abdelkhalig (11 يوليو 2010)

اريد الحصول على معلومات عن التحويل من مهندس ميكانيكى سيارات الى مهندس بحرى ثالث ( انا حاصل على ماستر هندسة السيارات من روسيا الاتحادية 1997


----------



## Abdelkhalig (11 يوليو 2010)

*مساعدة*

اود ان اعرف كيف يمكننى التحويل من مهندس ميكانيكى سيارات الى مهندس بحرى ثالث (انا حاصل على ماستر هندسة سيارات من روسيا الاتحادية 1997 )


----------



## mohamedhmrawy (28 يوليو 2010)

*خطوات استخراج جواز السفر البحرى فى مصر*

استخراج جواز سفر بحرى​
أولا: المستندات و الأوراق المطلوبة:
<!--[if !supportLists]-->1- <!--[endif]-->صورة من البطاقة الشخصية + الأصل للاطلاع
<!--[if !supportLists]-->2- <!--[endif]-->أصل و صورة من شهادة الميلاد
<!--[if !supportLists]-->3- <!--[endif]-->أصل و صورة من شهادة المؤهل الدراسى
<!--[if !supportLists]-->4- <!--[endif]-->أصل و صورة من شهادة التجنيد
<!--[if !supportLists]-->5- <!--[endif]-->عدد 8 صور حديثة صغيرة
<!--[if !supportLists]-->6- <!--[endif]-->فيش و تشيبة باسم التتفتيش البحرى (أصل+صورة)
<!--[if !supportLists]-->7- <!--[endif]-->اقرار بعدم العمل بالحكومة أو القطاع العام
<!--[if !supportLists]-->8- <!--[endif]-->ملف لحفظ الأوراق

ثانيا: الذهاب للتقتيش البحرى بالاسكندرية (باب 1):
يتم عمل طلب لدخول التفتيش البحرى عن طريق
<!--[if !supportLists]-->1- <!--[endif]-->تصوير الفيش الجنائى 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->2- <!--[endif]-->طلب بدخول الميناء 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->3- <!--[endif]-->الذهاب لباب 22 حتى يتم امضاءة من الأمن 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->4- <!--[endif]-->الذهاب لباب 1 لاستخراج التصريح
<!--[if !supportLists]-->5- <!--[endif]-->يتم دفع رسوم استخراج الجواز حوالى 30 جنية مصرى
<!--[if !supportLists]-->6- <!--[endif]-->يتم تقديم الأوراق من يوم الأحد حتى الخميس
<!--[if !supportLists]-->7- <!--[endif]-->تأخد استمارة كشف طبى للذهاب للمستسفى البحرى برأس التين
ثالثا: الكشف فى المستسفى البحرى 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->1- <!--[endif]-->يتم الكشف يوم الأحد والاثنين و الخميس من الساعة 8 حتى 10 صباحا
<!--[if !supportLists]-->2- <!--[endif]-->يتم دفع رسوم حوالى 330 جنية مصرى
<!--[if !supportLists]-->3- <!--[endif]-->يتم عمل الكشوفات الأتية
<!--[if !supportLists]-->أ‌- <!--[endif]-->رسم قلب
<!--[if !supportLists]-->ب‌- <!--[endif]-->تحليل سكر
<!--[if !supportLists]-->ت‌- <!--[endif]-->تحليل كحوليات
<!--[if !supportLists]-->ث‌- <!--[endif]-->تحليل مخدرات
<!--[if !supportLists]-->ج‌- <!--[endif]-->قياس النظر
<!--[if !supportLists]-->ح‌- <!--[endif]-->تحليل فيروسات الكبد
<!--[if !supportLists]-->خ‌- <!--[endif]-->تحليل الايدز
يتم الاتصال بالتفتيش البحرى بعد 10 أيام من تاريخ الكشف على الأرقام الأتية لمعرفة النتيجة:
03 4802938 - 03 4802031​ 
اتمنى ان الجميع يستفيد 
و شكرااا​


----------



## عادل الخطيب1 (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليلكم
لو سمحت انا عايز عناوين شركات ملاحه بحريه


----------



## tamam2010 (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم......انا بشكر الناس اللى بتساعدنا على المعلومات القيمة دى
انا ان شاء الله عاوز ابدأ اعمل جواز سفرى بحرى اللى مكتوب فيه ظابط ادارى او مساعد ظابط....سؤالى ممكن اطلع عل مركب واشتغل مساعد ظابط ادارى...وياريت لو حد عارف انواع المرتبات يقولها بالنسية لمساعد ظابط ادارى
وشكرا


----------



## Abdelkhalig (14 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام الملاحظ ان الاجابة على الاستفسارات تكون بالنسبة للاخوة المصريين فقط,,,,,,,,,,, رجاء خاص للمشرف ان يقوم بتثبيت معلومات مثلا ,,,,,,,كيفية الحصول على درجة مهندس ثالث (مدة الدراسة+تكاليفها+المستندات المطلوبة فى حالة حاصل على بكالوريوس اوغير حاصل على بكالوريوس+جنسية المتقدم للدورة(حيث اعتقد ان الرسوم ممكن تختلف بين المصريين والاجانب),,,,,,,,


----------



## Abdelkhalig (14 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء للمشرف ,,,,,,,,, هل يمكنك فتح قناة مع الاكاديمية العربية حتى يزودوك بالمعلومات كاملة عن الدورات(مواعيدها,,,مدة الدراسة ,,,,, المؤهلات المطلوبة بالنبة للمصريين+العرب +الاجانب)..... بذلك اعتقد ستتوقف الدردشات وتكون المناقشات مفيدة ,,,,,,, ولكم وللمشرف جزيل الشكر والتقدير وامنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق مهندس عبدالخالق-السودان


----------



## Abdelkhalig (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, هل من مجيب على تساؤلات المهندس عبد الخالق؟ ...............رمضان كريم ......تحياتى وامنياتى بالتوفيق للمشرف والاعضاء


----------



## mmaee87 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من أحد يعرف معلومات عن دورة المفتش البحري؟


----------



## ghannam_yusef (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه اللى اتقدمت ف الموضوع دا 
بس انا عندى استفسار :1- لو معايا بكاليريوس هندسه مدنى هل بدخل من مهندس بحرى 3 (أ) او (ب) 
. 2- و هل لازم اكون موجود ف الاكاديميه اثناء الدراسه ولا ممكن سكن مستقل ؟
3- اذا كان فى مشروع تخرج ف الهندسه المدنيه يفيدنى ف مجال الهندسه البحريه يبقى تمام اوى 
4-و هل ال 750 دولار دى التكلفه الكليه ؟؟ و بالنسبه للكتب و كدا دى تبع الاكاديميه ولا فى كتب تانيه ؟


----------



## mohamed_elsafy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اريد العمل في البحر واستكمال الدراسه ان شاء الله - ويوجد بعض الاسئلة اريد من سيادتكم الاجابه عليها*

*ا اريد العمل في البحر ومستعد انا اتحمل كل ظروف العمل الصعبه
انا حاصل علي صنايع خمس سنوات قسم ميكانيكا سيارات - وبكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه قسم اعلام - عمري 24 سنه
لو عملت دوره الحتميات وطلعت الباسبور هلاقي شغل علي مركب اعالي بحار ولا ايه خايف اعمل كل الحاجات دي وملاقيش اي حاجه
انتا تنصحني با ايه
ماهي مده دوره الحتميات في الاكاديميه البحريه وتكلقتها وتكلفه الباسبور البحري ايضا ؟ 
ما هو راتب الزيات علي مركب اعالي بحار في اول سته اشهر اي اول طلعه للبحر ؟
- السمسار بيخود في حدود كام عشان يطلعني علي مركب اعالي بحار ؟ 
فتره عمل الزيات علي المركب اد ايه -( الورديه )مثلا وهل في اجازه اسبوعيه ولا لاا 
- ايه هي افضل الطرق اللي ممكن بيها اطلع علي مركب اجنبي - في مكاتب في اسكندريه ليها في الكلام ده ولا سماسره برضه ووجع قلب

معلش الاسئله طويله شويه - لاني معرفش حد في المجال ده اسئلوه 
اريد من اهل الخبره الاجابه لاخوكم 

*


----------



## mohamed_elsafy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اريد العمل في البحر واستكمال الدراسه ان شاء الله - ويوجد بعض الاسئلة اريد من سيادتكم الاجابه عليها*

*ا اريد العمل في البحر ومستعد انا اتحمل كل ظروف العمل الصعبه
انا حاصل علي صنايع خمس سنوات قسم ميكانيكا سيارات - وبكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه قسم اعلام - عمري 24 سنه
لو عملت دوره الحتميات وطلعت الباسبور هلاقي شغل علي مركب اعالي بحار ولا ايه خايف اعمل كل الحاجات دي وملاقيش اي حاجه
انتا تنصحني با ايه
ماهي مده دوره الحتميات في الاكاديميه البحريه وتكلقتها وتكلفه الباسبور البحري ايضا ؟ 
ما هو راتب الزيات علي مركب اعالي بحار في اول سته اشهر اي اول طلعه للبحر ؟
- السمسار بيخود في حدود كام عشان يطلعني علي مركب اعالي بحار ؟ 
فتره عمل الزيات علي المركب اد ايه -( الورديه )مثلا وهل في اجازه اسبوعيه ولا لاا 
- ايه هي افضل الطرق اللي ممكن بيها اطلع علي مركب اجنبي - في مكاتب في اسكندريه ليها في الكلام ده ولا سماسره برضه ووجع قلب

معلش الاسئله طويله شويه - لاني معرفش حد في المجال ده اسئلوه 
اريد من اهل الخبره الاجابه لاخوكم 
*


----------



## mohamed_elsafy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال من اهل الخبره*

ا اريد العمل في البحر ومستعد انا اتحمل كل ظروف العمل الصعبه
انا حاصل علي صنايع خمس سنوات قسم ميكانيكا سيارات - وبكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه قسم اعلام - عمري 24 سنه
لو عملت دوره الحتميات وطلعت الباسبور هلاقي شغل علي مركب اعالي بحار ولا ايه خايف اعمل كل الحاجات دي وملاقيش اي حاجه
انتا تنصحني با ايه
ماهي مده دوره الحتميات في الاكاديميه البحريه وتكلقتها وتكلفه الباسبور البحري ايضا ؟ 
ما هو راتب الزيات علي مركب اعالي بحار في اول سته اشهر اي اول طلعه للبحر ؟
- السمسار بيخود في حدود كام عشان يطلعني علي مركب اعالي بحار ؟ 
فتره عمل الزيات علي المركب اد ايه -( الورديه )مثلا وهل في اجازه اسبوعيه ولا لاا 
- ايه هي افضل الطرق اللي ممكن بيها اطلع علي مركب اجنبي - في مكاتب في اسكندريه ليها في الكلام ده ولا سماسره برضه ووجع قلب

معلش الاسئله طويله شويه - لاني معرفش حد في المجال ده اسئلوه 
اريد من اهل الخبره الاجابه لاخوكم


----------



## mohamed_elsafy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال الي اهل الخبره*

ا اريد العمل في البحر ومستعد انا اتحمل كل ظروف العمل الصعبه
انا حاصل علي صنايع خمس سنوات قسم ميكانيكا سيارات - وبكالوريوس تربيه نوعيه قسم اعلام - عمري 24 سنه
لو عملت دوره الحتميات وطلعت الباسبور هلاقي شغل علي مركب اعالي بحار ولا ايه خايف اعمل كل الحاجات دي وملاقيش اي حاجه
انتا تنصحني با ايه
ماهي مده دوره الحتميات في الاكاديميه البحريه وتكلقتها وتكلفه الباسبور البحري ايضا ؟ 
ما هو راتب الزيات علي مركب اعالي بحار في اول سته اشهر اي اول طلعه للبحر ؟
- السمسار بيخود في حدود كام عشان يطلعني علي مركب اعالي بحار ؟ 
فتره عمل الزيات علي المركب اد ايه -( الورديه )مثلا وهل في اجازه اسبوعيه ولا لاا 
- ايه هي افضل الطرق اللي ممكن بيها اطلع علي مركب اجنبي - في مكاتب في اسكندريه ليها في الكلام ده ولا سماسره برضه ووجع قلب

معلش الاسئله طويله شويه - لاني معرفش حد في المجال ده اسئلوه 
اريد من اهل الخبره الاجابه لاخوكم


----------



## mohamed_elsafy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه يا جماعه مفييش حد بيرد عليا ليه -


----------



## tamam2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed_elsafy قال:


> ايه يا جماعه مفييش حد بيرد عليا ليه -[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aboel5er (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اخر سنة مدنى وبفكر ادخل اكاديمية بحرية 
ياريت حد يدلنى على الاشياء المطلوبة 
وعاوز اعرف ايه نظام الاكاديمية 
وبيكون شغلى بعد كده عبارة عن ايه 
ومنصبى ووضعى برده بيكون حاله ايه
ارجو الرد والافاده
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zein 0777 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا صديق جديد بالمنتدى ولدى استفسار من اهل الخبرة فى هذا المجال انا مهندس جودة وقمت باستخراج باسبور اسود للعمل فى مجال البحر بمهنة ميكانيكى وقمت باستخراج شهادات الحتميات من الاكاديمية مع العلم انى حاصل على معهد فوق متوسط قسم ميكانيكا ودارس صنايع ميكانيكا ولكن لدى مشكلة فى طلبات العمل .. لان كل شخص اتعامل معه من سماسرة او شركات يتم الرفض لان لازم يكون معى خبرة ولازم اكون مظفر الباسبور .. طب مكل الناس الشتغلت فى البحر اكيد فى اول عملهم كانو مازال باسبورهم ابيض 
وليس لديهم خبرة ومع الوقت اصبح يمتلك خبرة فانا مش عارف اعمل ايه عشان ابداء العمل فى المجال ده ويوجد سماسرة بينصحونى انى اظفر الباسبور بتاعى بالفلوس فهل هذا صحيح او مضمون .. ولو مينفعش طب اعمل ايه وابداء ازاى من فضلكم افيدونى بالراى الصحيح ..... انا اسف طولت عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## zein 0777 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعة هو المنتدى هنا محدش بيفيد او بينصح حد


----------



## اسلام محمد علام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لدى استفسار من اهل الخبرة فى هذا المجال انا قمت باستخراج الباسلور الاسود للعمل فى مجال البحر بدبلوم الصنابع 3 سنوات قسم كهرباء ومعى بكالوريوس نظم معلومات اداريه وهقوم باستخراج شهاده الحتميات من الاكاديمية ما الذى يؤهلنى غير ذلك الى العمل فى المجال


----------



## اسلام محمد علام (16 أكتوبر 2010)

؟


----------



## muaed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

لسلام عليكم ..........
ارجومن لديه كتاب سولاس(souls consolidate2004) باللغه العربيه ان يرسله او ينشره في المنتدى لان الكتاب محتكر من قبل IOM وسعره 75 حنيه استرليني + 20 جنيه استرليني الملف الالكتروني للتعديلات فاكسروا هذا الحصار والاحتكار يرحمكم الله الكتاب باللغه العربيه ومحتكر من قبل دول اوروبيه ودمتم .


----------



## sz52max (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*للأسف اخي اناا تصلت بالاكاديمية وهما احبطوني جدا 
اولا قالي انت لازم تروح معهد المواني وتاخد الدورات الحتمية ودورات البحار بعد ما تطلع الباسبور وبعد 50 شهر في البحر تقدر تاخد دورة ضابط تالت وسعرها دلوقت 1500 دولار 

انت متأكد من انك ممكن تاخد دورة ضابط ثالث علي طول من غير 50 شهر خبرة البحر لانها مده كبيرة جدا 4 سنين كتير ياريت لو تقدر تتأكد من موضوع ضابط ثالث بحري بالنسبة للموهل العالي وخاصة الحاصل علي بكالوريوس ادارة صناعية من الجامعة العمالية

للاسف العملية اتعقدت أكتر 
اتصلت النهارده بالاستاذ عصام في الاكاديمية عشان اتأكد منه 
قالي تعمل الباسبور مساعد ضابط ادارية وتاخد الحاتميات وتنزل البحر 60 شهر مش 50 يعني 5 سنين وبعد كده تجيلي وتقدر تقدم في الدورة

ياجماعة لو حد يقدر يفدني يقول اي معلومات متأكد منها 
*


----------



## اليغنم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات عن تصميم الارصفة البحرية وانواع المنشأت البحرية


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور للجميع على الكلام الجميل دو


----------



## Heroellazez (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

أخواني محتاج ملفات باور بوينت باللغه الانجليزيه عن Sea survival and marine safety 
يغطي الموضوعات التاليه :

1- introduction 
2-Hazards and Types of Emergencies
3-:Emergency Response 

Signals and Alarms 
Drills and Training 
Action upon discovering emergency.
Action when called to an emergency

4-Marine Firefighting 
Nature of Fire 
Principals of extinguishment 
Classes of fire and their symbols 
Extinguishing agents 
Portable extinguishers 
Fire Response and Fire Extinguishing
Fire Causes and prevention

5- Lifesaving appliances and Abandonment 
Life jackets and floatation devices 
Immersion suits and work suits
Life buoys
Life rafts, emergency boats and equipment

6-Survival 
Factors relating to survival 
Actions to increase chances of survival and rescue
Actions taken after abandoning in a survival craft

7- Signalling 
Recognition and operation of signalling devices, including pyrotechnics.
Electronic Communication

8- Rescue 
Rescue Equipment 
Vessel Rescue
Helicopter Rescue 

جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## fantm (3 يناير 2011)

*سؤال هام*

ممكن من حد يعرفى موعيد الدورات الباسبور الاسود



وارقام تلفونات المعهد​ 
واسعار الدورات



شكرن لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ENG.AHMED ELMAHALA (7 مارس 2011)

انا طالب فى هندسة بحرية بورسعيد عاوز اعرف ايه اهم الكورسات الخاصة فمجالنا الهندسة البحرية اللى يخلينى ابقى مأهل اكتر غير الدراسة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG.AHMED ELMAHALA (7 مارس 2011)

يا بشمهندسين لو حد عنده اى فكرة عن لحام الألومنيوم او طريقة القطع ياريت يبعتهالى وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## وردة النرجس (12 مارس 2011)

*اريد اكبر معلومات كافيه مدعمه بالصور و كيفيه انشاء اكبر سد في العالم في الصييييين
three gorges dam*​ و جزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## islam khalefa (27 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس اسلام خليفى خريج هندسة ميكانيكا قوى جامعة الزقازيق دفعة 2010 اعمل فى شركة الوايلر لصناعة المضخات عاوز اشتغل فى مجال البحرى ممكن حد يدلنى اعمل اية واية الكورسات والاوراق المطلوبة بس ياريت لو حتى فية كورسات غالية عادى يعرفنى بيها بس يقولى اكيد هشتغل فى المجال دة بعد الكورسات والاوراق الى مطلوبة ولا بردة هناك وسايط وكدة ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## islam khalefa (27 مارس 2011)

اسف انا اسمى اسلام خليفة بس اتكتبت غلط وسلام عليكم


----------



## حسام حسن احمد (17 أبريل 2011)

انا مشترك جديد فى المنتدى واى حد عايز اى سؤال فى محركات الديزل انشاء الله نجوبه اخوكم حسام


----------



## osamadham (11 مايو 2011)

*رجاء الرد*

انا عاوز اعرف الواحد يبقى (cetified marine survayour ) فى مصر ازاى يعنى اية الدورات المطلوبة والاماكن اللى بتديها وازاى الواحد يبقى معتمدفى الجهات الحكومية المصرية و تعبت من كثرة السؤال ومش لاقى حد يدلنى ارجو الرد والافادة pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssss


----------



## مازن طالب (24 مايو 2011)

ششششكرآ


----------



## ممدوح شمس (25 مايو 2011)

*محتاج مساعدة*

اخوانى الاعزاء انا عايز اى حاجة تعرفنى جميع اسماء اجزار المحركات البحرية وكل شئ عن المحركات البحرية


----------



## kmahmoud (1 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقك 
ارجو منك تكملة مشوارك بنفس الحماس وعدم التنازل عن طموحك


----------



## مرجان111 (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اود ان اتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم ويساهم فى هذا العمل والجهد الكبيرين.
ثانيا هل من الممكن ان احصل عن كل المعلومات المتاحه عن كورس الضابط الادارى من حيث مدته وسعره وشروطه واوقات حجزه واتمنى ان احصل على اى بيانات تمكننى من الاتصال بالاكاديميه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## baselhammad (29 يوليو 2011)

*هجرت البحر ولم أأسف علية*

بعد خدمة زادت عن ال9 سنوات تركت العمل في البحر وقد كنت شابا حينما دخلتة اما الآن لقد اصبحت لا اعرف نفسي
اريد ان أسأل سؤال مهم وارجو من الذي ليدة الجواب الصحيح ان يرد علي للضرورة
هل حصل وان تم معادلة الشهادات الاهلية الهندسية البحرية لدى التعليم العالي الاردني
وبماذا يتم معادلتها ان حصل ارجو لمن لدية المعلومة ان يجاوب مع كل الشكر


----------



## Islam Gamal Amer (31 يوليو 2011)

انت ممكن تاخد في الاكاديمية البحريه دورة مهندس ثالث.....وتنزل بحر 6 اشهر .....بكده يكون معاك شهادة انك مهندس ثالث


----------



## shamoo99 (12 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله
الساده الاعضاء السلام عليكممممممم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا اود ان اطيل عليكم ولكني لديّ استفسار ، انا احمل شهادة بكلاريوس هندسه ميكانيكا وقد علمت انه بامكاني ان اعادلها بدورة لمهندس بحري في الاكاديميه في الاسكندريه بمهندس بحري ثالث تم التدرج الوظيفي بدورات أخري لذا اريد ان اعرف ما هي واجبات ومسؤليات المهندس الثالث ، كما انه كيف يتم تقسيم الورديات وكم يبلغ عدد ساعات العمل والفترة بالتحديد صباح ام مساء 
وجزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## oxford. (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
اريد ان اعرف رواتب المهندسين البحريين و كذا تدرجها


----------



## koko5632 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مقدم هندسة مدنى فى الأكاديمية وبفكر احول هندسة بحرية او ملاحة ؟ فهل متوفر لهم فرص عمل ام لا ؟
وطبيعة العمل لكل منهم ؟ فعلا شهرين فى البحر واسبوع اجازة


----------



## احمد رزق سليمان (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهندس بحرى ثانى*

انا مهندس بحرى ثانى واريد ان ابحث عن وظيفه علما بان لدى جميع الشهدات المطلوبه وجواز السفر البحر والسياحى ولاكن الجواز البحرى ليس متظفر ولكم جزيل الشكر لكل من يحاول المساعده


----------



## احمد رزق سليمان (29 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مهندس بحرى ثانى واريد ان ابحث عن وظيفه علما بان لدى جميع الشهدات المطلوبه وجواز السفر البحر والسياحى ولاكن الجواز البحرى ليس متظفر ولكم جزيل الشكر لكل من يحاول المساعده


----------



## أبوعمور (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوعمور (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## أبوعمور (2 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تنسوا الصيام يمو عرفه


----------



## Ahmed zayed90 (30 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس خريج هندسه ميكانيكيه 2013 معايا NDT LEVEL II (PT,VT,MT,RT,UT) 
Certification: ASNT (The American Society for Nondestructive Testing)
اشتغلت فتره قصيره فى مكتب تفتيش هندسى بس تركته لانى شغل مش ثابت
بس اكتر حاجه نفسى فيها انى اشتغل فى البحر (منصات بحريه او سفن)
روحت عملت باسبور بحرى اسود ومستنى نتيجه الكشف الطبى
انا كلمت معهد تدريب الموانى باب 27 قالوى لازم تطلع بحر 6 شهور وتاخد حتميات كادت من عندهم وبعد كده احضر مهندس تالت b
ايه الفرق بين الحتميات الكادت والى فى الاكادميه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب ولو خلصت الباسبور وحتميات كادت هل فى فرصه انى الاقى شغل بحر 6 شهور؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم انى من اسكندريه لو فيه اى حد يعرف مكان اروح اقدم فيه يبقى جزاه الله خير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.abu hayah (16 نوفمبر 2014)

محتاج مساهده في الموضوع ده عايز افهم اكتر عن طريقه العمل و هل في مهندس مساحه بحري ؟؟ و لز مساعد ضابط دي او مساعد مهمدس بشتغل ايه طول ال 3 سنين و المرتبات ايه


----------



## saad ragab (30 يناير 2015)

كلام مفيده احسنتم


----------



## ahmedfaroukramadan (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا معرفة كيفية ردم جزء من البحر لزوم تنفيذ بعض المنشآت والشبكات التحتية ، لو يوجد عند احدا منكم طريقة التنفيذ والمواد المستخدمة ومواصفاتها برجاء ارسالها على الايميل [email protected] وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أكتوبر 2015)

اسف لعدم الرد على بعض الاسئلة .. لانها لاتخص النقاط الفنية البحريه وشكرا للاهتمام


----------

